# Milan - Inter: 21 settembre 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Settembre 2019)

Milan - Inter, big match della quarta giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 21 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN in Streaming e sul nuovo canale Sky DAZN.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## malos (15 Settembre 2019)

Io mi do malato.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2019)

Dobbiamo sperare in uno 0-0
Non faremo mai gol


----------



## kekkopot (15 Settembre 2019)

La vedo veramente male. 

La cosa peggiore è che abbiamo perso anche quel minimo di solidità difensiva che avevamo con Gattuso. 

E' vero che abbiamo subito 1 gol in 3 partite, ma abbiamo giocato anche con gli scappati di casa. Ho visto delle lacune difensive spaventose. Le squadra più attrezzate non te le perdonano...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2019)

ciaone. 

ci spazzano via in 20 minuti.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, big match della quarta giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 21 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Sarà un massacro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2019)

La sconfitta è già in programma, speriamo solo non sia roboante, i presupposti per riavere indietro l'11 Maggio ci sono tutti


----------



## Wetter (15 Settembre 2019)

La solita tragedia annunciata


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2019)

La guarderò da solo in casa


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2019)

Prevedo figura barbina


----------



## davidelynch (15 Settembre 2019)

Indeciso se andare al cinema e guardare solo il risultato a fine serata.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Settembre 2019)

Partita già finita, la sistemeranno entro il 15esimo. Avranno 75 minuti per allenarsi e dilagare: 0-3


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2019)

spero che con le grandi manterremo meglio la concentrazione e faremo una gara dignitosa. Certo che dall'altra parte quello che mi fa piu paura è Conte


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Settembre 2019)

Il calcio non è scienza ma questo pare un massacro annunciato


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Settembre 2019)

Ho speso 700 sterline per due biglietti allo stadio, volo e accomodation per andare a vedere quello che si preannuncia come un massacro annunciato.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2019)

Potrebbero tranquillamente restituirci il 6-0.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Settembre 2019)

Mi basta solo che non la rubino. Se la vincono loro meritatamente non proverò nessuna emozione. Purtroppo.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2019)

Io credo che potremmo perderla male.


----------



## andreima (16 Settembre 2019)

Partiamo senza Calabria.. Sto già un po' meglio


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, big match della quarta giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 21 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milo (16 Settembre 2019)

Gara che per me la deciderà il centrocampo, che purtroppo loro sono superiori


----------



## fra29 (16 Settembre 2019)

Una mattanza annunciata.
Purtroppo sono molto più avanti, non credo ci saranno grosse sorprese. 
Le partite che inizieranno a pesare sono quelle con Toro e Viola dopo il derby...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2019)

Secondo me, faremo meglio che in queste prime 3 partite contro le melme.

Non giocheranno cosi asserragliati in difesa i nostri "cugini"


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, big match della quarta giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 21 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo bene ma c'è da aver paura.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Settembre 2019)

La vedo veramente malissimo.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (16 Settembre 2019)

come già scritto nel post di giampaolo prevedo una scoppola eclatante che ci ricorderemo per tanto tempo e che lascerà un bel segno nel proseguio della stagione.
non che le melme giochino chissà quanto meglio di noi, ma hanno le palle a differenza dei nostri che sempre delle fighettine verginelle di 14 anni. a parte rebic che ci ha messo un pò di grinta.
il derby si perderà con molta probabilità, penso sia scritto, almeno proviamo a giocarcela, andiamo di scelte coraggiose, sparigliamo un po le carte che così non va bene.
4-3-3 conti a dx. theo a sx. bennacer play con kessie e paqueta. rebic sx piatek centro e leao a dx.
provaci, se va male, almento abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. ci abbiamo provato.


----------



## sunburn (16 Settembre 2019)

Io quest'anno non ho visto nessuna partita dell'Inter. Risultati a parte, come sono messi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> 4-3-3 conti a dx. theo a sx. bennacer play con kessie e paqueta. rebic sx piatek centro e leao a dx.
> provaci, se va male, almento abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. ci abbiamo provato.



non lo farà mai, figurarsi. 
Ha già dimostrato in 3 partite che mette solo i giocatori di cui TATTICAMENTE si fida.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, big match della quarta giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 21 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Comunque queste partite sono partite a se. Spero che invertiamo l'andazzo preso con Gattuso, cioè di non vincere gli scontri diretti nemmeno per sbaglio. Poi magari ne prenderemo 3/4, ma secondo me possiamo sorprenderli.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (16 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non lo farà mai, figurarsi.
> Ha già dimostrato in 3 partite che mette solo i giocatori di cui TATTICAMENTE si fida.



purtroppo lo so. giocheranno biglia, suso, chala, rr e non mi sorprenderei di un musacchio a dx e duarte al centro pur di non far giocare conti che non garantisce adeguata copertura e di un castillejo di nuovo titolare.


----------



## CarpeDiem (16 Settembre 2019)

Una squadra che viene da uno striminzito 1-0 contro un avversario in 10 per quasi tutto il match non potrà mai vincere il derby


----------



## Route66 (16 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, big match della quarta giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 21 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Entrambe le squadre vengono da partite simili nel risultato e nello svolgimento(1-0 con buona parte della gara giocata in superiorità numerica) ma loro hanno la società più ricca e meglio organizzata del mondo, il tecnico più forte e più pagato della galassia e la migliore rosa del pianeta....
Sarà una mattanza!!


----------



## Naruto98 (16 Settembre 2019)

Piatek e compagni vengono ridicolizzati da ogni qualsiasi tipo di difensore, mi immagino in mezzo a Skriniar, De Vrij e Godin. Non ci resta che sperare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Settembre 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Una squadra che viene da uno striminzito 1-0 contro un avversario in 10 per quasi tutto il match non potrà mai vincere il derby



Peccato che il calcio non è scienza.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Settembre 2019)

Razionalmente, viste le gravi lacune, direi che andiamo diretti verso una roboante vittoria dei perdazzurri.

Irrazionalmente, vi dico che molto spesso chi arriva al derby a pezzi se ne esce con prestazioni di carattere insperate e potremmo pure strappare un pareggio se non addirittura vincerla.
Il mio pronostico? 1-1, Suso e Lukaku


----------



## Tobi (16 Settembre 2019)

Onestamente a me l'inter dal centrocampo in su non mi sembra nulla di irresistibile...

Barella Sensi e Brozovic è un pacchetto che ha fisicità 0.... ci fosse oggi nella Rosa Bakayoko se li mangerebbe da solo

Il problema è che noi al derby ci presenteremo con Biglia Kessie e Calhanoglu titolari..... il turco e l'argentino fisicamente imbarazzanti, Kessie putroppo fisico importante, ma intelligenza tattica 0...

A destra al posto di calabria mi aspetto la sopresa Borino.....oppure uno tra Musacchio e Duarte dirottato a destra, con Theo che spinge da quell'altra parte rimanendo con una difesa a 3.... Conti non lo vede proprio e se sia Gattuso sia Giampaolo lo hanno scartato sempre avranno i loro motivi..

Davanti confido che Suso dopo il nulla cosmico in 3 partite, faccia la partita della vita, con giocate, dribbling e palloni messi dentro a tutto spiano.... 

Piatek in mezzo a quei mastini non toccherà un pallone, Rebic è caxxuto magari esce fuori qualcosa di buono...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2019)

la vedo dura... speriamo bene..


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2019)

i nostri problemi sono in attacco ,quindi butterei dentro Theo (almeno nel secondo tempo se non è ancora recuperato) . Diciamo che preferisco rischiare in difesa (e magari sperare nel miracolino di Donnarumma) piuttosto che giocare per non perdere . A destra preferisco Conti all'inutile adattato Borini.
Bennacer e Paqueta di nuovo a centrocampo con Kessie. Poi Suso - Piatek-Rebic ...So gia che uno tra Rebic e Paquetà sara in panchina in favore del cesso10


----------



## koti (16 Settembre 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Una squadra che viene da uno striminzito 1-0 contro un avversario in 10 per quasi tutto il match non potrà mai vincere il derby



Quindi finisce in pareggio?


----------



## Lambro (16 Settembre 2019)

L'inter è favoritissima, nettamente.
E questo solitamente rende il compito più difficile.
Per me possiamo scularla, ma ci vorrà molta fortuna nelle tante occasioni da rete che loro sicuramente avranno e nelle poche, vista la nostra totale mancanza di pericolosità, che noi avremo.
Certo vedere Godin Skrjniar contro il solo Piatek solo soletto mi fa abbastanza ridere.
Appelliamoci al miracolo.
Potremmo anche svoltare mentalmente, chissà.


----------



## sipno (16 Settembre 2019)

Io credo che contro l'inter faremo una gran bella partita... ma nonostante questo perderemo proprio per la difficoltà nel trovare il gol, anche per colpa del polacco.

Detto questo, l'inter non sta sicuramente giocando un bel calcio, anzi, forse è peggio di noi, ma ha i singoli che stanno facendo la differenza.
Quando verranno fuori i nostri, quando Giampaolo metterà in panchina quelli che stanno giocando male allora inizieremo a concretizzare e vedremo che in fondo il nostro gioco non è poi così male...

Erano anni che non vedevo il Milan sempre a ridosso dell'avversario nonostante tutto subendo poco e niente.... Mancano i gol, che troveremo presto... ne sono certo!

Il Derby in qualche modo darà la sveglia sia con una vittoria che con una sconfitta... Speriamo di giocarlo bene.


----------



## sipno (16 Settembre 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi finisce in pareggio?



Si infatti... come se l'inter avesse dominato contro l'udinese in 10.

ma vabbè, qui piace sempre sputare sul milan ed il lavoro che si sta facendo.


----------



## marcus1577 (16 Settembre 2019)

Bisogna avere il coraggio che ha avuto l'inter fuori le mele marce icardi naingolan dentro sensi e lukaku .. hanno rifatto la difesa con 3 anziani piu skriniar ..un super ALLENATORE!!! Ecc.
Apparte giampaolo buono per la salvezza quale allenatore abbiamo avuto dopo allegri???
Acquisti relegati in panchina per far giocare chi e pronto come la turca fiorello e susina???
Mi viene da piangere
Ma chi lo difende questo allenatore?
Suso nn si tocca ricordatelo lo vuole silvio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io credo che contro l'inter faremo una gran bella partita... ma nonostante questo perderemo proprio per la difficoltà nel trovare il gol, anche per colpa del polacco.
> 
> Detto questo, l'inter non sta sicuramente giocando un bel calcio, anzi, forse è peggio di noi, ma ha i singoli che stanno facendo la differenza.
> Quando verranno fuori i nostri, quando Giampaolo metterà in panchina quelli che stanno giocando male allora inizieremo a concretizzare e vedremo che in fondo il nostro gioco non è poi così male...
> ...



Il nostro gioco non è poi così male ?

La partita contro il Verona ha fatto venire il mal di stomaco a me e a tutta quella gente che usciva dal bar imprecando per le fitte al fegato....
L emblema del nostro gioco sono gli innumerevoli retropassaggi di Riccardo Rodriguez... Una cosa allucinante per una squadra come il Milan.

Giampollo deve trovare la quadra al più presto.
Sabato rischiamo una figuraccia epico storica


----------



## sipno (16 Settembre 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il nostro gioco non è poi così male ?
> 
> La partita contro il Verona ha fatto venire il mal di stomaco a me e a tutta quella gente che usciva dal bar imprecando per le fitte al fegato....
> L emblema del nostro gioco sono gli innumerevoli retropassaggi di Riccardo Rodriguez... Una cosa allucinante per una squadra come il Milan.
> ...



Probabilmente te e quelli del bar vi limitate a contare i tiri in porta che purtroppo avvengono se i giocatori vanno al tiro.
Quelli dipendono dai giocatori non tanto dal gioco.

A sto punto la domenica pensate a sbronzarvi più che vedere le partite se tanto non capite ciò che succede.


Comunque ricordo molte partite del milan di ancelotti risolte dalla fenomenata di Kaka o Seedorf, contro squadre chiuse che non ti facevano giocare.


----------



## King of the North (16 Settembre 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Una squadra che viene da uno striminzito 1-0 contro un avversario in 10 per quasi tutto il match non potrà mai vincere il derby



L’Inter non ha giocato meglio. basta con le solite scenate dove noi siamo i più brutti e gli altri tutti fenomeni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Probabilmente te e quelli del bar vi limitate a contare i tiri in porta che purtroppo avvengono se i giocatori vanno al tiro.
> Quelli dipendono dai giocatori non tanto dal gioco.
> 
> A sto punto la domenica pensate a sbronzarvi più che vedere le partite se tanto non capite ciò che succede.
> ...



Spero tu stia scherzando...
Se la partita contro il verona non ti ha portato il mal di stomaco.... Caro amico la situazione è proprio grave... X te.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Settembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La vedo veramente male.
> 
> La cosa peggiore è che abbiamo perso anche quel minimo di solidità difensiva che avevamo con Gattuso.
> 
> E' vero che abbiamo subito 1 gol in 3 partite, ma abbiamo giocato anche con gli scappati di casa. Ho visto delle lacune difensive spaventose. Le squadra più attrezzate non te le perdonano...



Io invece penso che in questa partita la squadra fara molto meglio sul piano del gioco poi vedremo si bastera per vincere..

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
Kessiè Bennacer Paquetá
Suso
Piatek e Rebic​


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Settembre 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Una squadra che viene da uno striminzito 1-0 contro un avversario in 10 per quasi tutto il match non potrà mai vincere il derby



Cosa successa ad entrambe... quindi pareggio?


----------



## Milo (17 Settembre 2019)

Sarei già curioso con entrambi i terzini "nuovi" come sarà la nostra spinta, il resto secondo me per noi dipenderà dai nostri singoli, non è un derby impossibile


----------



## Black (17 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io credo che contro l'inter faremo una gran bella partita... ma nonostante questo perderemo proprio per la difficoltà nel trovare il gol, anche per colpa del polacco.
> 
> Detto questo, l'inter non sta sicuramente giocando un bel calcio, anzi, forse è peggio di noi, ma ha i singoli che stanno facendo la differenza.
> Quando verranno fuori i nostri, quando Giampaolo metterà in panchina quelli che stanno giocando male allora inizieremo a concretizzare e vedremo che in fondo il nostro gioco non è poi così male...
> ...



subendo poco e niente? il Verona ha avuto (in 10 vs 11) l'occasione più grande del primo tempo con Verre solo davanti a Donnarumma. 

a me sembra che subiamo poco, ma creiamo pochissimo e questo contro Udinese-Brescia-Verona(in 10). Vediamo con avversari più quotati.


----------



## Konrad (17 Settembre 2019)

Io temo che ci triteranno a centrocampo e ci asfalteranno in difesa. Ovviamente ci penserà Suso davanti a renderci prevedibili. 
Spero solo di non andare oltre al poker.

P.S.: Non quoto nemmeno il gol di "pippone" Sensi


----------



## LadyRoss (17 Settembre 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Una squadra che viene da uno striminzito 1-0 contro un avversario in 10 per quasi tutto il match non potrà mai vincere il derby




cioè lo stesso risultato dell'inter contro l'udinese... anche loro in 10.
In ogni caso pochissime possibilità di fare punti


----------



## ilgallinaccio (17 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io temo che ci triteranno a centrocampo e ci asfalteranno in difesa. Ovviamente ci penserà Suso davanti a renderci prevedibili.
> Spero solo di non andare oltre al poker.
> 
> P.S.: Non quoto nemmeno il gol di "pippone" Sensi



quello che mi darà più fastidio sarà vedere i nostri piatek, suso e chala/paquetà non toccare manco un pallone e vederli quasi violentati da godin, skrinar e de vrij a ogni contrasto.

per il gol di sensi ci piazzo una bella scommessina.


----------



## Marcolollo89 (18 Settembre 2019)

Questa sera, una squadra modesta ma ben organizzata e sopratutto senza quella pressione psicologica di affrontare la FORTISSIMA Inter, come lo Slavia Praga ha messo in difficoltà (fuori casa) per oltre 70 minuti la squadra di Conte. Sono curioso di vedere se sabato sera il Milan riuscirà a fare una partita degna, non dico di vincere, ma di fare una partita senza doverci vergognare.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Settembre 2019)

Siamo già al dentro o fuori per l intera stagione...
Come del resto da molti anni a questa parte...
O Inter o Juve nelle prime giornate sono state le partite che ci hanno fatto capire che tipo di stagione sarebbe stata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Una squadra che viene da uno striminzito 1-0 contro un avversario in 10 per quasi tutto il match non potrà mai vincere il derby



Quindi finirà pari?


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2019)

Se vedo che ci asfaltano dal punto di vista della corsa e dell'intensità spacco tutto.
Hanno giocato ieri, si gioca sabato, se qualcuno pensa di portare la partita fino al 70° col risultato di parità per poi giocarsela io vado fuori di testa, è un DERBY.

Ps: per la cronaca ieri hanno giocato 98 minuti.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Settembre 2019)

In questa partita vedremo davvero di che pasta è fatto Giampaolo. Non avremo più di fronte la squadretta che si chiude in difesa perché inferiore. Quindi, si spera, di trovare più spazi per attaccare. La partita di CL dell'Inter fa ben sperare, non sono una macchina schiacciasassi che poteva sembrare guardando la classifica. Continuo a pensare che siamo nettamente sfavoriti (non abbiamo fatto una partita buona da inizio campionato), ma non è impossibile uscire soddisfatti. Certo, bisogna cambiare marcia, ma si può fare (altrimenti temo la goleada interista)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Settembre 2019)

Curioso di sentire l opinione dei tifosi che incitavano alla versione Conte Berserk 
visto che subito dopo il misfatto ha detto chiaro e tondo che sono tutte cavolate


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2019)

Anche nel derby di ritorno dello.scorso campionato il Milan era favorito, venendo da 10 risultati utili consecutivi mentre gli indaisti erano reduci da un periodo horror, poi abbiamo visto come è andata a finire.
I derby sono quasi sempre imprevedibili, tante volte vince la squadra sfavorita.
Io aspetterei prima di recitare il de profundis, cosa che invece qua molti fanno di continuo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Settembre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Anche nel derby di ritorno dello.scorso campionato il Milan era favorito, venendo da 10 risultati utili consecutivi mentre gli indaisti erano reduci da un periodo horror, poi abbiamo visto come è andata a finire.
> I derby sono quasi sempre imprevedibili, tante volte vince la squadra sfavorita.
> Io aspetterei prima di recitare il de profundis, cosa che invece qua molti fanno di continuo



Kissa perché quando deve andare male a qualcuno...
Quel qualcuno siamo sempre noi.


----------



## sette (19 Settembre 2019)

vinciamo facile 4-0


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2019)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Sky

Arbitro designato Doveri. Al VAR, Irrati.
*
*Per Sky Sport Biglia in vantaggio su Bennacer.*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Così non è malaccio. Forse sarebbe meglio Paqueta al posto del turco.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



.


----------



## Manue (19 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> In questa partita vedremo davvero di che pasta è fatto Giampaolo. Non avremo più di fronte la squadretta che si chiude in difesa perché inferiore. Quindi, si spera, di trovare più spazi per attaccare. La partita di CL dell'Inter fa ben sperare, non sono una macchina schiacciasassi che poteva sembrare guardando la classifica. Continuo a pensare che siamo nettamente sfavoriti (non abbiamo fatto una partita buona da inizio campionato), ma non è impossibile uscire soddisfatti. Certo, bisogna cambiare marcia, ma si può fare (altrimenti temo la goleada interista)



Di che pasta è fatta Giampaolo?
Scusami,
ma qui vedremo di che pasta sono fatti i giocatori, se avranno coraggio di applicare ciò che gli chiede Giampaolo.

L'anno scorso era facile, i giocatori avevano compiti di stare nella loro metà campo, 
ora sono chiamati ad avere coraggio, ad andare in avanti...
vedremo


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Arbitro designato Doveri. Al VAR, Irrati.*



.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Arbitro designato Doveri. Al VAR, Irrati.*



Bene per Bennacer al posto di Biglia, male per Calhanoglu al posto di Paquetà.
Su Rebic boh, prima i giocatori dovevano assimilare il gioco del mister, ora è arrivato questo e gioca avendo fatto quattro allenamenti. Qualcosa non quadra in quello che ha detto Giampaolo. Ma forse è meglio così


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Di che pasta è fatta Giampaolo?
> Scusami,
> ma qui vedremo di che pasta sono fatti i giocatori, se avranno coraggio di applicare ciò che gli chiede Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Tutte e due le cose. 
Con squadre più aperte a giocare all'attacco dovremmo vedere maggiormente il lavoro svolto da Giampaolo e l'applicazione dei giocatori. Le cose dovrebbero essere legate


----------



## Manue (19 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Tutte e due le cose.
> Con squadre più aperte a giocare all'attacco dovremmo vedere maggiormente il lavoro svolto da Giampaolo e l'applicazione dei giocatori. Le cose dovrebbero essere legate



Sicuro Giampaolo vuole questo gioco, 
ti assicuro che lo prova in allenamento tutti i santi giorni


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Arbitro designato Doveri. Al VAR, Irrati.*



Non credo le formazioni saranno queste.
Penso Giampaolo proverà la squadra definitiva che hanno pensato in estate, senza Theo per ragioni atletiche.

Nell'Inda ci sono molti ballottaggi, è tutto da capire chi farà giocare Conte.

Comunque derby durissimo per noi, il più duro da molti anni a questa parte, questa volta rischiamo grosso davvero.


----------



## zlatan (19 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Così non è malaccio. Forse sarebbe meglio Paqueta al posto del turco.



In questo momento meglio Chala di PAquetà. Ma giocheranno BOrini e Biglia secondo me.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Arbitro designato Doveri. Al VAR, Irrati.
> *
> *Per Sky Sport Biglia in vantaggio su Bennacer.*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Arbitro designato Doveri. Al VAR, Irrati.
> *
> *Per Sky Sport Biglia in vantaggio su Bennacer.*



Lo scorso anno che si giocava col 4-3-3 tarocco (in realtà era in 4-5-1) tutti invocavamo l'attaccante esterno da mettere sulla corsia mancina, ora che è arrivato questo interprete abbiamo un allenatore che in realtà ama lavorare col 4-3-1-2 ma il trequartista hanno ben pensato di non prenderglielo.
Rido per non piangere.
E il bello in tutta questa storia è che nel ruolo di trequartista è stato provato solo suso senza minimamente prendere in considerazione gli altri.
Suso sulla trequarti è durato giusto la prima frazione di udine, dal secondo tempo di quella gara è stato spostato in fascia e con questa mossa è morta ogni velleità di 4-3-1-2.
Sconcertante la considerazione di cui gode suso.


----------



## Black (19 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sconcertante la considerazione di cui gode suso.



la stima in Suso che ha Giampaolo ce l'ha solo un'altra persona al mondo... sai chi è? Maiorino 

rido per non piangere


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Lo scorso anno che si giocava col 4-3-3 tarocco (in realtà era in 4-5-1) tutti invocavamo l'attaccante esterno da mettere sulla corsia mancina, ora che è arrivato questo interprete abbiamo un allenatore che in realtà ama lavorare col 4-3-1-2 ma il trequartista hanno ben pensato di non prenderglielo.*
> Rido per non piangere.
> E il bello in tutta questa storia è che nel ruolo di trequartista è stato provato solo suso senza minimamente prendere in considerazione gli altri.
> Suso sulla trequarti è durato giusto la prima frazione di udine, dal secondo tempo di quella gara è stato spostato in fascia e con questa mossa è morta ogni velleità di 4-3-1-2.
> Sconcertante la considerazione di cui gode suso.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Il nostro potenziale non mi entusiasma.
Alla fine il mister ha messo nel cassetto il suo calcio in verticale per tenersi suso.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, big match della quarta giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 21 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Ci asfalteranno, tranquillo.

Ma questo non mi preoccupa. Io aspetto dicembre, se siamo lontani dalla zona CL e non si vede uno straccio di gioco, per me Giampaolo se ne può andare. E dovrebbero dare le dimissioni sia Maldini che Boban, per indurre finalmente questa società fantoccio a gettare la maschera ed accelerare la cessione, l'unica cosa che ci serve per tornare ad essere liberi.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



le tre piattaforme (sky/mediaset/gds) allineate a oggi, con l'unica variante Biglia (GDS) / Bennacer . Potessi scommettere 10 euro.... io Rebic dal primo minuto non lo vedo. Penso giocherà Paqueta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il nostro potenziale non mi entusiasma.
> Alla fine il mister ha messo nel cassetto il suo calcio in verticale per tenersi suso.



Formazione scontatissima..puntiamo a non prenderle


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi io guardo la formazione dell'inter e davvero mi domando dove sia tutta sta forza...
Candreva, Politano, Asamoah... Bah!!! 

hanno Conte, questa è la differenza!


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno che si giocava col 4-3-3 tarocco (in realtà era in 4-5-1) tutti invocavamo l'attaccante esterno da mettere sulla corsia mancina, ora che è arrivato questo interprete abbiamo un allenatore che in realtà ama lavorare col 4-3-1-2 ma il trequartista hanno ben pensato di non prenderglielo.
> Rido per non piangere.
> E il bello in tutta questa storia è che nel ruolo di trequartista è stato provato solo suso senza minimamente prendere in considerazione gli altri.
> Suso sulla trequarti è durato giusto la prima frazione di udine, dal secondo tempo di quella gara è stato spostato in fascia e con questa mossa è morta ogni velleità di 4-3-1-2.
> Sconcertante la considerazione di cui gode suso.



Rebic non è un esterno. Quello che di buono ha fatto a Francoforte lo ha fatto da seconda punta o da trequartista.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Se davvero giochiamo con questa sottospecie di 433 contro il 352 di Conte allora siamo in mano ad un incompetente per davvero. Ma ho stima di Giampaolo per cui sono convinto non lo faremo.

Affrontare un 352 con un 433, se non hai superiorità netta nei duelli individuali in mezzo, significa giocare rintanati tutta la partita, con un 451 di fatto, che lascia isolato il povero bischero che resta da solo in attacco.
Inoltre sia Suso che Rebic non fanno la fase difensiva, galleggerebbero nella zona di nessuno come sempre non toccando palla.
No no non ci credo giocheremo così...

La logica è il 4312 puro di Giampaolo, con le due punte sui loro due difensori laterali e il trequartista su Brozovic, per accorciare il pressing sistematico sul primo passaggio, lasciando in pratica De Vrij da solo in fase di non possesso. Questo è il modo per non soccombere domani.
Dietro bisogna accettare i duelli individuali, ben sapendo che sarà un casino. Però Lukaku e il Lautaro li ho visti molto indietro, idem Sanchez sicuramente, a loro manca brillantezza e penso che, se bloccheremo bene i terzini dietro e non concederemo diagonali facili in profondità (e con Conti è un bel punto interrogativo), potremo reggere alla loro pressione.
In mezzo se giochiamo a rombo siamo in superiorità numerica, con a turno Biglia e il trequartista soli in fase di possesso. Questo è l'unico modo per reggere visto che l'Inter è più forte sia fisicamente che tecnicamente in mezzo.

Come formazione, i 7 dietro sono quelli, vedo meglio Biglia di Bennacer perchè più pulito nella fase difensiva negli spazi stretti (mentre Bennacer ci da molto di più in ritmo e gioco verticale, cose che penso serviranno poco domani), però è un ballottaggio aperto, mentre davanti dovremmo far giocare un trio che sia forte in fase difensiva e rapido nelle ripartenze e nel gioco in ampiezza.
Quindi io sceglierei Paqueta-Rebic-Piatek.
Se sono in condizioni decenti Leao e Jack al posto di Piatek e Paqueta sarebbero due alternative tatticamente valide, ma io non so in quali condizioni siano, mi fido di Giampaolo se non li fa giocare.

In attacco diventa fondamentale far allargare i tre di difesa, portando Godin e Skriniar a difendere lateralmente in zone scomode per loro e creando situazioni di uno contro uno centrale su De Vrji, che in marcatura in area è approssimativo. Quindi a destra certamente Rebic, a scornarsi con Skriniar, dall'altra parte Piatek su Godin (ma tatticamente Leao sarebbe meglio), pronto a tagliare centrale su De Vrji, dietro di loro metterei Paqueta che finalmente dovrebbe preoccuparsi dei tempi di inserimento centrale, che sono il suo forte, partendo alle spalle di Brozovic e aggredendo De Vrij sui passaggi laterali.

Io vedo questa come strada per battere Conte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se davvero giochiamo con questa sottospecie di 433 contro il 352 di Conte allora siamo in mano ad un incompetente per davvero. Ma ho stima di Giampaolo per cui sono convinto non lo faremo.
> 
> Affrontare un 352 con un 433, se non hai superiorità netta nei duelli individuali in mezzo, significa giocare rintanati tutta la partita, con un 451 di fatto, che lascia isolato il povero bischero che resta da solo in attacco.
> Inoltre sia Suso che Rebic non fanno la fase difensiva, galleggerebbero nella zona di nessuno come sempre non toccando palla.
> ...



Vedendo l'Inter Mercoledì... Squadra molto lunga e aperta. copre tutto il campo ma lascia spazi enormi tra i giocatori in centro confidando nel mostruoso triangolo difensivo protetto da Epic Brozo.

La chiave sono le sfide uno contro uno tra i nostri terzini e i loro quinti a mio parere. Rodriguez(sigh!)-Candreva e Conti-Asamoah orienteranno di molto la partita e senza schierare Hernandez, non la vedo benissimo.

Npi possiamo avere il controllo al centro del campo, ma se lo usiamo per portare lentamente ed in modo sterile la palla davanti questi si chiudono e poi di palla lunga ci affettano.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vedendo l'Inter Mercoledì... Squadra molto lunga e aperta. copre tutto il campo ma lascia spazi enormi tra i giocatori in centro confidando nel mostruoso triangolo difensivo protetto da Epic Brozo.
> 
> La chiave sono le sfide uno contro uno tra i nostri terzini e i loro quinti a mio parere. Rodriguez(sigh!)-Candreva e Conti-Asamoah orienteranno di molto la partita e senza schierare Hernandez, non la vedo benissimo.
> 
> Npi possiamo avere il controllo al centro del campo, ma se lo usiamo per portare lentamente ed in modo sterile la palla davanti questi si chiudono e poi di palla lunga ci affettano.



I duelli dei laterali ci saranno per forza, ma se a Candreva (se gioca) e Asamoah non concediamo la profondità non hanno spunto nel breve per farci male. È quello che ha fatto lo Slavia infatti, bloccando i suoi due esterni.
In mezzo loro sono meccanici, anche se hanno qualità. Se stiamo in superiorità numerica li mettiamo in difficoltà. 
Con lo Slavia Brozo ha fatto ridere, sbagliando tutti i palloni, perché intelligentemente lo hanno messo in mezzo a due. Fermo lui gli altri non hanno grande qualità per la prima uscita dalla difesa e potremmo metterli in difficoltà se facciamo bene il primo pressing.

Parliamo comunque di una partita difficilissima perché loro sono più forti.


----------



## King of the North (20 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Formazione scontatissima..puntiamo a non prenderle



Quella che punta a non perdere è l’Inter che schiera praticamente 6 centrocampisti ed una sola punta. Attualmente l’Inter ha giocato male in campionato e in coppa. Ha fatto i 3 punti con squadre scarse e perso in CL con la peggiore del girone, contando che il Barcellona ha pareggiato, sono già quasi fuori dalla CL pur avendo giocato un solo match. Dovremo avere paura di questi?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2019)

A memoria non ricordo un derby in cui ci vedo così tanto sfavoriti.


----------



## davidelynch (20 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io guardo la formazione dell'inter e davvero mi domando dove sia tutta sta forza...
> Candreva, Politano, Asamoah... Bah!!!
> 
> hanno Conte, questa è la differenza!



Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I duelli dei laterali ci saranno per forza, ma se a Candreva (se gioca) e Asamoah non concediamo la profondità non hanno spunto nel breve per farci male. È quello che ha fatto lo Slavia infatti, bloccando i suoi due esterni.
> In mezzo loro sono meccanici, anche se hanno qualità. Se stiamo in superiorità numerica li mettiamo in difficoltà.
> Con lo Slavia Brozo ha fatto ridere, sbagliando tutti i palloni, perché intelligentemente lo hanno messo in mezzo a due. Fermo lui gli altri non hanno grande qualità per la prima uscita dalla difesa e potremmo metterli in difficoltà se facciamo bene il primo pressing.
> 
> Parliamo comunque di una partita difficilissima perché loro sono più forti.



Vedremo se avrem il coraggio di accettare i duelli 1 contro 1 in difesa:
Conti-Asamoah
Musacchio-martinez
Romagnoli-Lukaku
Rodriguez-Candreva

e utilizzare la superiorità numerica a centrocampo (Biglia-Kessie-Chalanoglu e Paquetà contro Sensi-Vecino_Brozovic) per avere il controllo del gioco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Quella che punta a non perdere è l’Inter che schiera praticamente 6 centrocampisti ed una sola punta. Attualmente l’Inter ha giocato male in campionato e in coppa. Ha fatto i 3 punti con squadre scarse e perso in CL con la peggiore del girone, contando che il Barcellona ha pareggiato, sono già quasi fuori dalla CL pur avendo giocato un solo match. Dovremo avere paura di questi?



In CL hanno pareggiato comunque..

Io commento ciò che vedo, una formazione così è votata a non prenderle, è palese..
Puntiamo ancora su RR che non si sgancia mai, Conti solo perché obbligati sennò avrebbe giocato Calabria, in mezzo Biglia per avere più copertura (rinunciando però all'imprevedibilità) e la turca per avere equilibrio (che magari Paquetà cerca troppe giocate, meglio lo scolastico turco)..
Davanti solito spartito: punta sola a fare a botte, esterno sinistro che si perde senza avere appoggio da quelli dietro e tutte le speranze basate sul fatto che sugo sia in serata..

Non mi piace..spero Gimapy si inventi una novità, io andrei in campo con Conti e Theo insieme, Paquetà trequartista puro, Bennacer in regia con Kessie + turca e Rebic di punta con Piatek..e proverei a sorprenderli


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vedremo se avrem il coraggio di accettare i duelli 1 contro 1 in difesa:
> Conti-Asamoah
> Musacchio-martinez
> Romagnoli-Lukaku
> ...



Secondo me codesta sarebbe la logica, come ho scritto sopra. Ma vedremo quello che sceglierà Giampaolo.
Se sarà 433 come si legge allora prevedo disastri.

Come duelli individuali sono cruciali anche quelli offensivi, sui loro due difensori laterali, sia per il recupero di palla alto sia per creare occasioni da rete (portandoli a difendere in ampiezza).


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Rebic non è un esterno. Quello che di buono ha fatto a Francoforte lo ha fatto da seconda punta o da trequartista.



In nazionale l'ho spesso visto giocare in quella zona di campo.
Interpreta il ruolo con strappi e intensità.
Certo, non è un fine tessitore del gioco nello stretto ma per compensare la totale assenza di spinta in corsia destra ci può stare nel tridente.
Piatek sarebbe meno solo in area oltretutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In nazionale l'ho spesso visto giocare in quella zona di campo.
> Interpreta il ruolo con strappi e intensità.
> Certo, non è un fine tessitore del gioco nello stretto ma per compensare la totale assenza di spinta in corsia destra ci può stare nel tridente.
> Piatek sarebbe meno solo in area oltretutto.



Al Milan piace far giocare i giocatori fuori ruolo, per cui sarebbe coerente.

In Nazionale c'è Perisic sulla sinistra, Rebic ci gioca come alternativa visto che nel 4231 non avrebbe altre posizioni (il trequartista ovviamente è l'intoccabile Modric). Ma il suo ruolo è centrale, come seconda punta o trequartista.
Sulla fascia tra l'altro non partecipa alla fase difensiva, va bene col Verona ma con l'Inter... con lui e Suso ci sarebbe da ridere.

Comunque non si affronta un 352 col 433, a meno che non si abbia una superiorità netta a metà campo, o si finisce schiacciati.
La mia idea l'ho scritta in modo più esaustivo qualche post sopra.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Al Milan piace far giocare i giocatori fuori ruolo, per cui sarebbe coerente.
> 
> In Nazionale c'è Perisic sulla sinistra, Rebic ci gioca come alternativa visto che nel 4231 non avrebbe altre posizioni (il trequartista ovviamente è l'intoccabile Modric). Ma il suo ruolo è centrale, come seconda punta o trequartista.
> Sulla fascia tra l'altro non partecipa alla fase difensiva, va bene col Verona ma con l'Inter... con lui e Suso ci sarebbe da ridere.
> ...



Io non ce lo vedo Rebic trequartista canonico, semmai lo immagino interpretare il ruolo come il Boateng di turno.
Ha sicuramente forza, intensità e anche una buona tecnica ma non è certo colui che ha nella testa e nei piedi la qualità della seconda punta scardina difese.
Ci sta l'accostamento con perisic in fascia, per me è quel tipo di giocatore.
Sulla partita di domani ancora non ho ben capito come giocheremo.
Non temo l'inter tanto qualitativamente quanto per la forza, i muscoli, l'intensità che posseggono i nerazzurri.
Circa il modulo ideale per giocarsela alla grande credo non sia una questione di numeri ma di caratteristiche e di atteggiamento.
La formazione che leggo non mi piace perchè è un 11 che punta solo su suso e lo trovo poco efficace.
Conte il milan che punta solo su suso te lo annulla in due mosse : chiusura preventiva del passaggio sullo spagnolo e raddoppio sistematico quando riceve palla.
Quella formazione, tolto suso, con quel modulo e quegli interpreti è di una pochezza disarmante.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se davvero giochiamo con questa sottospecie di 433 contro il 352 di Conte allora siamo in mano ad un incompetente per davvero. Ma ho stima di Giampaolo per cui sono convinto non lo faremo.
> 
> Affrontare un 352 con un 433, se non hai superiorità netta nei duelli individuali in mezzo, significa giocare rintanati tutta la partita, con un 451 di fatto, che lascia isolato il povero bischero che resta da solo in attacco.
> Inoltre sia Suso che Rebic non fanno la fase difensiva, galleggerebbero nella zona di nessuno come sempre non toccando palla.
> ...



Condivido tutte le tue osservazioni tattiche che trovo accurate e dettagliate, da buon conoscitore della materia.
Io però per un attimo metterei da parte l'inter e vorrei schiarirmi prima le idee sulla nostra squadra.
Francamente non ho capito verso dove stiamo andando e a cosa stiamo lavorando.
Il 4-3-1-2 di Giampaolo era un calcio veloce, pulito ma essenzialmente verticale nella sua concezione.
Questo 4-3-3 con suso in fascia porta a sviluppare gioco in ampiezza e questo modulo ci riporta indietro di un anno.
Quindi, prima di capire come va affrontata l'inter, sarebbe il caso di capire noi verso quale evoluzione stiamo andando.
Questo non è il tridente di Giampaolo e non è il calcio di Giampaolo.
I tre davanti dovrebbero muoversi e interscambiarsi nella ricerca dell'ampiezza e della profondità, suso in mattonella sta uccidendo ogni velleità di calcio.
Prima vorrei capire a che punto siamo noi.
Io comunque me la giocherei con Conti-Romagna-Musacchio-Theo dietro, in mezzo al campo Biglia con kessie mezzo destro e calha mezzo sinistro, come trequartista azzarderei Bonaventura e davanti Paquetà e Piatek.
Densità in mezzo al campo, ampiezza coi terzini, Biglia a schermare passaggi e a comporre una pseudo difesa a tre schiacciandosi in mezzo a musacchio e romagnoli, bonaventura e paquetà tra le linee.
Rebic arma da usare a gara in corso.
Sarebbe un milan più imprevedibile e con più armi rispetto al milan di suso.


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> A memoria non ricordo un derby in cui ci vedo così tanto sfavoriti.



Io sì, quelli dello scorso anno per il semplice fatto di avere avuto Gattuso in panchina


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2019)

Tra le solite esclusioni dei nuovi,quella probabile di Bennacer è,a mio modo di vedere,scandalosa.Si dice che non lo voglia schierare regista perchè preferisce uno che sta fermo e che da più garanzie nella fase difensiva,bene(per modo di dire), allora perchè non lo mette mezzala,ruolo che ha fatto nell'ultima Coppa d'Africa?Perchè privarsi di un ragazzo che ti da dinamismo,entusiasmo e qualità in mezzo al campo per mettere i soliti Calhanoglu,Suso ecc che vanno ai due all'ora,in una partita che si giocherà molto sull'intensità?Boh,mistero.

Poi per carità,nel calcio tutto può accadere, ma il vate Giampaolo mi deve spiegare come praticamente lo stesso Milan dell'anno scorso possa far bene contro un Inter che negli ultimi anni ci ha sempre battuto(sia a livelli di risultati che nel gioco espresso) e che sulla carta si è rinforzata(soprattutto in panchina).Magari anche con tutti i nuovi in campo il risultato non cambia,sia chiaro,però almeno provi qualcosa di diverso,provi a sorprendere l'avversario.Invece niente,si continua con i soliti noti.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2019)

*Formazione da Sky 

Donnarumma
Conti
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Suso
Paquetà (Rebic)
Piatek*


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Come sempre giochiamo in 7 e sono stato buono.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Mah, a me sembra che facciamo giocare Paquetà in tutti i ruoli tranne il suo. Fuori posizione, con Piatek piantato in area e con la femminuccia mestruata da quell'altra parte.

Vedrai poi che se fa schifo a causa di altri, sarà la scusa buona per panchinarlo definitivamente, guarda un po'.


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...


No vabbe', rimettere la stessa formazione iniziale di Verona che era uno scempio tattico mai visto,sarebbe da folli o da sabotatori.Pensavo che almeno Rebic giocasse sicuro.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Come sempre non è la migliore,prevedo un disastro.Il bello è che ho anche attivato l'offerta Sky-Dazn appositamente,menomale che non la pago...


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido tutte le tue osservazioni tattiche che trovo accurate e dettagliate, da buon conoscitore della materia.
> Io però per un attimo metterei da parte l'inter e vorrei schiarirmi prima le idee sulla nostra squadra.
> Francamente non ho capito verso dove stiamo andando e a cosa stiamo lavorando.
> Il 4-3-1-2 di Giampaolo era un calcio veloce, pulito ma essenzialmente verticale nella sua concezione.
> ...


E torniamo a bomba, amici miei, sul solito concetto: Suso deforma verso destra un modulo che Giampaolo vorrebbe più accentrato nei suoi giocatori offensivi. Una distrofia tattica praticamente irrisolvibile.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E torniamo a bomba, amici miei, sul solito concetto: Suso deforma verso destra un modulo che Giampaolo vorrebbe più accentrato nei suoi giocatori offensivi. Una distrofia tattica praticamente irrisolvibile.



E' la famosa Susopatia, o Morbo di Suso. L'organismo che ne viene colpito si sbilancia sempre sulla sua destra, cadendo ripetutamente. Paradossalmente si affeziona a questo sbilanciamento trasformando la malattia dapprima presa sotto gamba in cronica. In questo stato il malato si rifiuta di correggersi, iniziando a dare segni di follìa.


----------



## folletto (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazione da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



A parte l'intoccabile e per me inspiegabile Suso, mi auguro che il centrocampo non sarà questo.
Forza Milan.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

*Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *


----------



## James45 (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *



Continuo a non capire.
E di adeguarmi, non ne ho più voglia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *



.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E torniamo a bomba, amici miei, sul solito concetto: Suso deforma verso destra un modulo che Giampaolo vorrebbe più accentrato nei suoi giocatori offensivi. Una distrofia tattica praticamente irrisolvibile.



Non trovi più nessuno ad attaccare in mezzo con un 4312.
Sarebbe pure ora di aprire gli occhi. 
E pure tra i giocatori che abbiamo non riusciamo nemmeno a metterci d'accordo su chi dovrebbe essere il trequartista titolare... Tra chi vuole Paquetà, Rebic, Jack... Ho letto pure di Bennacer. E Giampaolo che ci mette pure Castillejo... E che aveva provato Suso...
Non è che abbiamo Rui Costa in rosa. Anzi i Rui Costa non esistono più (o li trovi ma che sono giocatori modestissimi da bassa Serie A).

Insomma cosa insistiamo ancora?
Il trequartista ha ancora senso solo in un 4231... Così non perdi il gioco in ampiezza che è obbligatorio per creare superiorità numerica. Ma in un 4312 il trequartista non deve avere le stesse caratteristiche che nel 4312.
Nel 4312 poteva andare bene pure un giocatore lento come Manuel. Invece nel 4231 non va bene. Deve essere un Kaka. Deve inserirsi ed essere veloce (tutte cose che il nostro grande ex numero 10 non aveva). Aggiungerei che un trequartista incursore di solito va bene con una prima punta capace di giocare di sponda (dzeko?) e/o tecnicamente dotata (Totti falso 9) per fare raccordo, proteggere palla e fare assist alla corrente che arriva da dietro. 
Da noi Piatek non sa giocare spalle alla porta e non è tecnicamente dotato. 
Insomma a cosa servirebbe il trequartista ancora non l'ho capito in questa rosa. 

Ecco perché Giampaolo non lo volevo. 
Sono sicuro che è un tecnico molto preparato. Ma arriva al Milan con una quindicina d'anni di ritardo. 
Già allora con una squadra fenomenale facevamo fatica contro le squadre chiuse che facevano densità in mezzo...


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non trovi più nessuno ad attaccare in mezzo con un 4312.
> Sarebbe pure ora di aprire gli occhi.
> E pure tra i giocatori che abbiamo non riusciamo nemmeno a metterci d'accordo su chi dovrebbe essere il trequartista titolare... Tra chi vuole Paquetà, Rebic, Jack... Ho letto pure di Bennacer. E Giampaolo che ci mette pure Castillejo... E che aveva provato Suso...
> Non è che abbiamo Rui Costa in rosa. Anzi i Rui Costa non esistono più (o li trovi ma che sono giocatori modestissimi da bassa Serie A).
> ...


A quello che osservi, aggoungiamo pure la singolarità di un mercato che non ha soddisfatto le esigenze tattiche del nostro allenatore, che non a caso lo sta costantemente disapprovando, ed il quadro di precarietà è chiaro. Sul 4231, tuttavia, continuo ad avere speranze di effettivo utilizzo, per i giocatori a disposizione. Ma ci vorrebbe l'unico che in questi anni, Allegri a parte, lo ha sperimentato in Italia con discreto successo. Le ultime notizie sul tipo lo danno in Versilia, a godersi il sole a spese dell'Inter.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Sperando che Biglia regga la partita, l'unica modifica che farei è mettere Bonaventura al posto di Paquetà arretrandolo al posto di Chalanoglu. 

Rimane il dubbio atroce, quelli in panchina sono veramente più scarsi dei titolari oppure Giampaolo nasconde la sua mediocrità dietro a scelte "obbligate"?.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *



Dunque confermata la formazione di Verona. La vedo durissima.
Speriamo di non prendere un'imbarcata.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A quello che osservi, aggoungiamo pure la singolarità di un mercato che non ha soddisfatto le esigenze tattiche del nostro allenatore, che non a caso lo sta costantemente disapprovando, ed il quadro di precarietà è chiaro. Sul 4231, tuttavia, continuo ad avere speranze di effettivo utilizzo, per i giocatori a disposizione. Ma ci vorrebbe l'unico che in questi anni, Allegri a parte, lo ha sperimentato in Italia con discreto successo. Le ultime notizie sul tipo lo danno in Versilia, a godersi il sole a spese dell'Inter.



Ma non è che possiamo cambiare allenatore ogni 3 mesi.
Già siamo il club più ridicolo d'Italia, diventeremmo da record.
C'è Giampaolo e si va avanti con lui, seguendo i suoi principi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E torniamo a bomba, amici miei, sul solito concetto: Suso deforma verso destra un modulo che Giampaolo vorrebbe più accentrato nei suoi giocatori offensivi. Una distrofia tattica praticamente irrisolvibile.



Purtroppo è cosi.
Non vedo via di uscita.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non trovi più nessuno ad attaccare in mezzo con un 4312.
> Sarebbe pure ora di aprire gli occhi.
> E pure tra i giocatori che abbiamo non riusciamo nemmeno a metterci d'accordo su chi dovrebbe essere il trequartista titolare... Tra chi vuole Paquetà, Rebic, Jack... Ho letto pure di Bennacer. E Giampaolo che ci mette pure Castillejo... E che aveva provato Suso...
> Non è che abbiamo Rui Costa in rosa. Anzi i Rui Costa non esistono più (o li trovi ma che sono giocatori modestissimi da bassa Serie A).
> ...



Allora tanto valeva prendere di francesco come allenatore che conosce il 4-3-3 come pochi in italia.
Comunque non è tanto una questione di moduli quanto di caratteristiche dei singoli e di spaziature.
Suso nei tre davanti funge da trequartista in pratica ( il gioco passa e dipende dai suoi piedi ) ma lo fa con le spaziature dell'ala in un tridente che in teoria dovrebbe esser composto da regista+seconda punta+prima punta.
Gli altri due interpreti devono dividersi la parte centrale del campo e la corsia mancina ma l'aspetto più anomalo è che tra le linee dobbiamo ripiegare su uno dei due.
Nella zona di campo nevralgica e sulle imbucate dobbiamo affidare le giocate ai profili meno tecnici perchè il regista non si smuove dalla sua mattonella.
E' tutto molto paradossale e approssimativo.
Per questo il credo che il mister voglia insistere su paquetà nel ruolo di terzo elemento nel tridente : manca la regia in mezzo e sulla corsia sinistra.
Come vedi le spaziature di suso condizionano pesantemente il tutto.
Aggiungici pure che per concezione del gioco il mister non può nemmeno optare per un 4-3-3 mettendo da parte il 4-3-1-2 perchè laddove col 4-3-1-2 giochi e ricerchi la verticalità, col 4-3-3 si gioca in ampiezza.
Io credo che puntando su suso intoccabile nel tridente ci siamo cacciati in grossi guai tattici.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *



.


----------



## Didaco (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *



L'Inter con tutti gli acquisti (a parte sanchez) in campo, inseriti in un modulo a loro congeniale. Noi con tutti gli acquisti in panchina e in campo con un modulo che non ha alcun senso rispetto agli interpreti.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora tanto valeva prendere di francesco come allenatore che conosce il 4-3-3 come pochi in italia.
> Comunque non è tanto una questione di moduli quanto di caratteristiche dei singoli e di spaziature.
> Suso nei tre davanti funge da trequartista in pratica ( il gioco passa e dipende dai suoi piedi ) ma lo fa con le spaziature dell'ala in un tridente che in teoria dovrebbe esser composto da regista+seconda punta+prima punta.
> Gli altri due interpreti devono dividersi la parte centrale del campo e la corsia mancina ma l'aspetto più anomalo è che tra le linee dobbiamo ripiegare su uno dei due.
> ...



Concordo quando parli di caratteristiche. Meno quando parli di modulo. Le caratteristiche devono senz'altro essere giuste, ma come deve essere giusta la posizione in campo.
Un tridente Perisic, Piatek Suso per caratteristiche poteva andare benissimo. Ci ho messo Perisic tanto per mettere un nome. Ne trovavi 30 di nomi interessanti senza neppure essere un talent scout di livello mondiale... E à basso prezzo.
Poi magari sbaglio io, ma Rebic non mi sembra nemmeno il nome giusto per completare il tridente con Suso e Piatek. 
Sulla sinistra così avevi Theo che si propone senza palla, Paquetà che crea, il Perisic di turno che va in verticale ma anche capace di attaccare il secondo palo. 
Sulla destra Conti che va senza palla, Kessie che attacca il secondo palo e Suso che crea. 
Su ogni fascia hai sempre bisogno di chi chiede la palla in profondità e di chi è capace di darla. Le famose catene.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo quando parli di caratteristiche. Meno quando parli di modulo. Le caratteristiche devono senz'altro essere giuste, ma come deve essere giusta la posizione in campo.
> Un tridente Perisic, Piatek Suso per caratteristiche poteva andare benissimo. Ci ho messo Perisic tanto per mettere un nome. Ne trovavi 30 di nomi interessanti senza neppure essere un talent scout di livello mondiale... E à basso prezzo.
> Poi magari sbaglio io, ma Rebic non mi sembra nemmeno il nome giusto per completare il tridente con Suso e Piatek.
> Sulla sinistra così avevi Theo che si propone senza palla, Paquetà che crea, il Perisic di turno che va in verticale ma anche capace di attaccare il secondo palo.
> ...



Si hai ragione.
Non fosse che Giampaolo i suoi tre uomini offensivi li fa muovere, giocare a attaccare in modo totalmente differente.
Mai visto con Giampaolo uno dei tre attaccanti stare fermo nel 'recinto'.
E comunque pure su suso attaccante esterno ci sarebbe tanto da discutere : ok in regia , nel legare il gioco , nel rifinire l'azione ma la presenza in area? L'attacco al secondo palo? La capacità di allungare? La fase di non possesso?
Insigne , giusto per citare uno che ama giocare in fascia come suso e interpreta il ruolo come lo spagnolo, tutte questa cose le fa.
Suso no.
Il concetto di verticalità su una fascia non può essere non concepito.
Chi farebbe i movimenti che non rientrano nel bagaglio tecnico , tattico e fisico di suso? Kessie ?
Praticamente dovrebbe giocare per due su molte situazioni di gioco.
Per me sono compromessi tattici troppo grandi da sposare in una squadra.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *



Giusto 2-300 chili di muscoli e atleticità di differenza

In fase difensiva immaginatevi la difesa a 5 dell'Inter, se stanno concentrati non passi nemmeno con la ruspa


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *


Verona ci ha detto che per sostenere un gioco offensivo imperniato su una seconda punta, come Suso, che deriva inevitabilmente a destra nel corso del gioco, e un Paqueta' imbottigliato al centro, a trequarti, schiacciato su Piatek e senza spazi per attivarsi, ci sarebbe voluto Theo Hernandez, ovvero un terzino sinistro a tutta spinta, in grado di aprire la maglia di centrocampo ed il settore difensivo dell'Inter verso destra, aprendo varchi sul centro dell'attacco. Ma il francese nin c'è, probabilmente perché Giampaolo è preoccupato per la tenuta della linea difensiva che ospita a destra Conti al posto dello squalificato Calabria, e preferisce tenere il più difensivo Rodriguez a sinistra, per compensare la naturale offensivita' dell'ex atalantino a destra. Offensivita', questa, che peraltro può essere limitata da un Suso poco propenso ad un lavoro di movimento verso il centro per favorirne lo sbocco lungo sulla fascia. Insomma, una sequenza di squilibri, stavolta accentuata dall'incidenza del caso, con la inopinata squalifica di Calabria nel finale di Verona, e quel che è seguito.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Verona ci ha detto che per sostenere un gioco offensivo imperniato su una seconda punta, come Suso, che deriva inevitabilmente a destra nel corso del gioco, e un Paqueta' imbottigliato al centro, a trequarti, schiacciato su Piatek e senza spazi per attivarsi, ci sarebbe voluto Theo Hernandez, ovvero un terzino sinistro a tutta spinta, in grado di aprire la maglia di centrocampo ed il settore difensivo dell'Inter verso destra, aprendo varchi sul centro dell'attacco. Ma il francese nin c'è, probabilmente perché Giampaolo è preoccupato per la tenuta della linea difensiva che ospita a destra Conti al posto dello squalificato Calabria, e preferisce tenere il più difensivo Rodriguez a sinistra, per compensare la naturale offensivita' dell'ex atalantino a destra. Offensivita', questa, che peraltro può essere limitata da un Suso poco propenso ad un lavoro di movimento verso il centro per favorirne lo sbocco lungo sulla fascia. Insomma, una sequenza di squilibri, stavolta accentuata dall'incidenza del caso, con la inopinata squalifica di Calabria nel finale di Verona, e quel che è seguito.



Perfetto Casnop, perfetto.
Con questi interpreti tra le linee i terzini di spinta non sarebbero un vaneggiamento tattico ma una necessità.
Ancelotti a Napoli sta insegnando come trovare la giusta alchimia tra palleggiatori , elementi che danno ampiezza, gente che la palla la mette, gente che allunga.
Abc del calcio.
Già immagino una situazione tattica in cui paquetà prende palla tra le linee con piatek chiuso tra due marcatori e suso che aspetta la palla...nei piedi.
La pietra tombale sulla trasmissione palla e sulla transizione in velocità.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione.
> Non fosse che Giampaolo i suoi tre uomini offensivi li fa muovere, giocare a attaccare in modo totalmente differente.
> Mai visto con Giampaolo uno dei tre attaccanti stare fermo nel 'recinto'.
> E comunque pure su suso attaccante esterno ci sarebbe tanto da discutere : ok in regia , nel legare il gioco , nel rifinire l'azione ma la presenza in area? L'attacco al secondo palo? La capacità di allungare? La fase di non possesso?
> ...



Quando attacchiamo sulla sinistra quella che mi sembra la migliore cosa da fare e mandare Kessie ad inserirsi (se non si inserisce a cosa servirebbe?) con Suso che si abbassa e si accentra nella posizione di mezzala. Ovviamente Suso non ha le caratteristiche di chi attacca il secondo palo. Insomma magari a Kessie si chiede di correre per due... Ma è la stessa cosa che si è sempre chiesto a chi non ha i piedi dorati ed invece ha 3 polmoni.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando attacchiamo sulla sinistra quella che mi sembra la migliore cosa da fare e mandare Kessie ad inserirsi (se non si inserisce a cosa servirebbe?) con Suso che si abbassa e si accentra nella posizione di mezzala. Ovviamente Suso non ha le caratteristiche di chi attacca il secondo palo. Insomma magari a Kessie si chiede di correre per due... Ma è la stessa cosa che si è sempre chiesto a chi non ha i piedi dorati ed invece ha 3 polmoni.



E se prende palla tra le linee paquetà in transizione e cerca con lo sguardo qualche compagno che possa dettare una linea di passaggio?
Cosa fa kessie? Dice 'aspettatemi che arrivo' mentre suso aspetta palla tra i piedi?
La situazione di gioco che tu descrivi è quella che accade in fase di possesso, dove l'attaccante esterno prende palla,si accentra e aspetta la sovrapposizione del terzino e l'inserimento profondo della mezz'ala.
Ma sulla palla recuperata quella che allunga è l'ala, per ovvii motivi di posizionamento in campo.
Aggiungici poi che il 75% dei gol nascono su situazioni di palla persa/recuperata e la conseguente transizione che si innesca.
La realtà è che oggi il tridente ideale è quello del liverpool : nove capace di tenere palla, fare gioco e imbucare nonchè con senso del gol, attaccanti esterni con gamba e potenti ma anche capaci di giocare palla.
Il nostro tridente è lontano anni luce da queste doti.
Si sottovaluta troppo le mancanze di suso.
Lo spagnolo è giocatore da ultima mezz'ora e comunque contro difese schierate quando si richiede la giocata nello stretto per far saltare il fortino ma non è assolutamente giocatore da 100 metri di campo.


----------



## braungioxe (21 Settembre 2019)

Immagino gia la giocata di stasera, palla di continuo a suso e kessie che ogni tanto parte solo e qualche miracolo di donnarumma.. 1 vs 1 ci schiantano


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando attacchiamo sulla sinistra quella che mi sembra la migliore cosa da fare e mandare Kessie ad inserirsi (se non si inserisce a cosa servirebbe?) con Suso che si abbassa e si accentra nella posizione di mezzala. Ovviamente Suso non ha le caratteristiche di chi attacca il secondo palo. Insomma magari a Kessie si chiede di correre per due... Ma è la stessa cosa che si è sempre chiesto a chi non ha i piedi dorati ed invece ha 3 polmoni.



Kessie percorre tra i 12 e i 13 km a partita, il più alto in Italia e tra i primi in Europa, magari bisognerebbe corressero un po di più quelli intorno a lui.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Verona ci ha detto che per sostenere un gioco offensivo imperniato su una seconda punta, come Suso, che deriva inevitabilmente a destra nel corso del gioco, e un Paqueta' imbottigliato al centro, a trequarti, schiacciato su Piatek e senza spazi per attivarsi, ci sarebbe voluto Theo Hernandez, ovvero un terzino sinistro a tutta spinta, in grado di aprire la maglia di centrocampo ed il settore difensivo dell'Inter verso destra, aprendo varchi sul centro dell'attacco. Ma il francese nin c'è, probabilmente perché Giampaolo è preoccupato per la tenuta della linea difensiva che ospita a destra Conti al posto dello squalificato Calabria, e preferisce tenere il più difensivo Rodriguez a sinistra, per compensare la naturale offensivita' dell'ex atalantino a destra. Offensivita', questa, che peraltro può essere limitata da un Suso poco propenso ad un lavoro di movimento verso il centro per favorirne lo sbocco lungo sulla fascia. Insomma, una sequenza di squilibri, stavolta accentuata dall'incidenza del caso, con la inopinata squalifica di Calabria nel finale di Verona, e quel che è seguito.



Non è questo il tipo di avversario e di partita.
Se ci facciamo trovare coi terzini fuori posizione ci ammazzano, è quello che cerca Conte, ha fatto la fortuna di giocatori come Lichtsteiner Alonso Moses, ora pure Candreva è rinato, proprio sfruttando i tempi i questo tipo di situazioni.

Se non siamo precisi nella linea a 4 senza concedere corridoi è inutile pure giocare stasera perché ci aprono in due.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Settembre 2019)

Scusate la battuta, ma a leggervi questa sera non si gioca il derby ma contro il Barcellona di Guardiola, veramente, state ipervalutando Conte e l'Inda


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2019)

*La formazione di Sky:

Milan (4-3-2-1) - Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Rebic; Piatek*


----------



## Heaven (21 Settembre 2019)

Unica nota positiva la scelta obbligata di Conti, per lui oggi è una partita che potrebbe significare molto in un senso o nell’altro. Per il resto, abbiamo ancora il Milan di Mirabelli con Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Rodriguez. Con Bennacer, Paqueta, Rebic ed Hernandez... spero duri ancora pochissimo questa fissazione di Giampaolo, e spero che non finisca a goleada per l’inter


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2019)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Il giorno stesso del derby tutti gli ottimismi e pessimismi si azzerano e sale solo la tensione.
*Forza Milan!!*


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione di Sky:
> 
> Milan (4-3-2-1) - Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Rebic; Piatek*



Eppure guardo il Tottenham e gioca un semplice 4312, con Lamela che fa il trequartista e Son la seconda punta, in modo normale. 
Senza mattonelle, asimmetrie, spaziature o strane alchimie.

Da noi pare sempre tutto difficile. Sarà mica colpa di giocatori scarsi?


----------



## elpacoderoma (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Inter *



Male, male anzi malissimo.
Ma l' allenatore è ancora Gattuso?

Da Giampaolo mi aspettavo e speravo in una formazione del genere oggi:

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
Biglia
Kessie Bennacer
Paqueta
Piatek Rebic​


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure guardo il Tottenham e gioca un semplice 4312, con Lamela che fa il trequartista e Son la seconda punta, in modo normale.
> Senza mattonelle, asimmetrie, spaziature o strane alchimie.
> 
> Da noi pare sempre tutto difficile. Sarà mica colpa di giocatori scarsi?



Non è che la mattonella è un pregio, è un limite.
Il giocatore bravo sa giocare ovunque, man mano che calano le doti tecniche si restringe il fazzoletto di campo in cui si sa giocare.
Circa i terzini : se giochi con mezze punte che giocano solo palla tra i piedi , vengono dentro al campo e non allungano chi da l'ampiezza??
I terzini bloccati forse ci potranno aiutare nelle coperture ma alla lunga non giocando ci abbasseremo.
I loro esterni invece andrebbero abbassati , messi in difficoltà e, di conseguenza , si alzerebbero meno.
Se i nostri terzini devono giocare bassi, stretti e bloccati allora sotto punta dobbiamo mettere gente come leao e rebic e ripartire a mille dopo aver rubato palla.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kessie percorre tra i 12 e i 13 km a partita, il più alto in Italia e tra i primi in Europa, magari bisognerebbe corressero un po di più quelli intorno a lui.



Kessie se non corre e proprio inutile. 
Tecnicamente sotto la media. 
Tatticamente pure. 
Se è à quei livelli e solo grazie ad un fisico che permette di avere il giusto compromesso tra potenza, resistenza e velocità.
Lui e in campo proprio per correre.

Se corresse solo 8 km giocherebbe in serie C greca. 
E come se mi stessi dicendo che Gattuso corre troppo e sarebbe ora che Pirlo Seedorf e gli altri corressero un po di più


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è che la mattonella è un pregio, è un limite.
> Il giocatore bravo sa giocare ovunque, man mano che calano le doti tecniche si restringe il fazzoletto di campo in cui si sa giocare.
> Circa i terzini : se giochi con mezze punte che giocano solo palla tra i piedi , vengono dentro al campo e non allungano chi da l'ampiezza??
> I terzini bloccati forse ci potranno aiutare nelle coperture ma alla lunga non giocando ci abbasseremo.
> ...



Assolutamente, è quello che sto scrivendo da qualche giorno. Davanti dobbiamo mettere due elementi che facciano allargare i tre centrali e aprano spazio in mezzo in ripartenza per affrontare de vrij in uno contro uno.
Se alziamo i terzini facciamo il gioco di Conte, la volta che ci intercettano la palla in mezzo ci infilano come il coltello nel burro. È proprio l'arma del gioco di Conte, servire l'esterno in profondità alle spalle della linea.
Sarà già dura la partita, non serviamogli i goal su un piatto d'argento.

Senza considerare che anche Lukaku va a nozze se gli lasciamo spazio tra i centrali e i terzini, e non lo prendiamo più visto che è più veloce e forte fisicamente dei nostri.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kessie percorre tra i 12 e i 13 km a partita, il più alto in Italia e tra i primi in Europa, magari bisognerebbe corressero un po di più quelli intorno a lui.



E invece a me le squadre che corrono troppo non piacciono. E' sintomo di poca organizzazione. A meno di contropiedi e azioni ficcanti in velocità, ovviamente.

Preferisco una squadra che fa correre il pallone, dove i giocatori durano poca fatica perché fanno movimenti intelligenti, si spostano il minimo indispendabile e già sono in posizione ottimale. Ben diverso è il concetto di grinta, dove metti determinazione e convinzione in quello che fai. Il calcio corsa e sudore sfianca i giocatori e non produce risultati a lungo termine.

Se Kessie corre così tanto vuol dire che sta girando a vuoto, oppure non sa quello che fa. Se poi corre perché gli altri non corrono, allora il problema è ben più grave e non riguarda la tattica calcistica, ma l'atteggiamento più o meno professionale di qualcuno, senza scendere in dettagli e fare i soliti nomi.

Prendi per esempio Kroos, uno dei miei giocatori preferiti. Se lo osservi attentamente senza farti sviare dall'azione, vedrai che in pratica cammina in campo, ma riesce sempre a trovarsi nel vivo del gioco. Perché è intelligente e ha un senso della posizione innato. Io vorrei questo da un allenatore, che insegni la tattica ai suoi giocatori in modo che durino meno fatica possibile, con il massimo risultato possibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Kessie se non corre e proprio inutile.
> Tecnicamente sotto la media.
> Tatticamente pure.
> Se è à quei livelli e solo grazie ad un fisico che permette di avere il giusto compromesso tra potenza, resistenza e velocità.
> ...



No ma non può fare più di 13 km, è una cosa logica. Non corre troppo. Lui fa il suo.
Ma intorno a lui vogliono tutti la palla sui piedi senza essere, nemmeno lontanamente, del livello tecnico di Seedorf e Pirlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E invece a me le squadre che corrono troppo non piacciono. E' sintomo di poca organizzazione. A meno di contropiedi e azioni ficcanti in velocità, ovviamente.
> 
> Preferisco una squadra che fa correre il pallone, dove i giocatori durano poca fatica perché fanno movimenti intelligenti, si spostano il minimo indispendabile e già sono in posizione ottimale. Ben diverso è il concetto di grinta, dove metti determinazione e convinzione in quello che fai. Il calcio corsa e sudore sfianca i giocatori e non produce risultati a lungo termine.
> 
> ...



Se guardiamo i km medi percorsi a partita, le prime in Europa sono Liverpool e City, dunque direi che è una buona qualità. 

Comunque non estremizziamo, io dico che siamo troppo statici e prevedibili in fase di possesso palla, Kessie è forse l'unico che attacca in verticale e infatti si vede dalla statistica dei km percorsi.

A Kroos nessuno ha insegnato a giocare, è lui che casomai insegna agli allenatori come si sta in campo.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E se prende palla tra le linee paquetà in transizione e cerca con lo sguardo qualche compagno che possa dettare una linea di passaggio?
> Cosa fa kessie? Dice 'aspettatemi che arrivo' mentre suso aspetta palla tra i piedi?
> La situazione di gioco che tu descrivi è quella che accade in fase di possesso, dove l'attaccante esterno prende palla,si accentra e aspetta la sovrapposizione del terzino e l'inserimento profondo della mezz'ala.
> Ma sulla palla recuperata quella che allunga è l'ala, per ovvii motivi di posizionamento in campo.
> ...



Inutile parlare del migliore tridente al mondo. Ormai questi abbiamo in rosa e nessuno si avvicina ne a Mane, ne a Salah e nemmeno a Firmino. Ne come livello e nemmeno come caratteristiche.
Quindi magari si deve guardare al tridente del Liverpool quando è possibile migliorare la rosa. Oggi non serve a nulla.

Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che nelle transizioni offensive Suso e quasi inutile. Solo un cieco non lo vedrebbe. Non abbastanza veloce. E non attacca quasi mai lo secondo palo. Ma bisogna ragionare a 360 gradi. 
Ti offre altre soluzioni nello stretto che nessuno ti offre in rosa. 
Se giochi solo con giocatori veloci (che poi in rosa non so nemmeno di chi stiamo parlandopoi voglio vedere cosa fanno con la palla tra i piedi.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se guardiamo i km medi percorsi a partita, le prime in Europa sono Liverpool e City, dunque direi che è una buona qualità.
> 
> Comunque non estremizziamo, io dico che siamo troppo statici e prevedibili in fase di possesso palla, Kessie è forse l'unico che attacca in verticale e infatti si vede dalla statistica dei km percorsi.



Certo, perché naturalmente il gioco veloce è un plus rispetto quello lento. Se poi hai giocatori che sono intrinsecamente veloci, come Salah, è una cosa che chiaramente sfrutti a tuo vantaggio.

Io dicevo un'altra cosa, cioè correre troppo e male. Noi non corriamo, e le poche volte che lo facciamo, lo facciamo estremamente male, come nel caso di Kessie o Borini. Anzitutto devi essere veloce di pensiero e di organizzazione di gioco, poi magari ci aggiungi anche la velocità fisica con la palla al piede. 

In fase di possesso abbiamo semplicemente giocatori che vogliono la palla senza muoversi, per fare i loro porci comodi come al solito. In fase di non possesso la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è il pressing. Devi essere veloce, ma anche intelligente a posizionarti, e avere movimenti armonici con i tuoi compagni.

Se fai pressing anarchico, cercando di tagliare le linee di passaggio tu da solo contro gli avversari, diventi una trottola impazzita e ti stanchi in meno di 5 secondi. Kessie fa questo. Chalanoglu è un altro fulgido esempio di come non pressare. Pure Rodriguez non sa pressare. Sul fianco SX, in 2 contro 2, ci fanno sistematicamente fuori con un banale triangolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, perché naturalmente il gioco veloce è un plus rispetto quello lento. Se poi hai giocatori che sono intrinsecamente veloci, come Salah, è una cosa che chiaramente sfrutti a tuo vantaggio.
> 
> Io dicevo un'altra cosa, cioè correre troppo e male. Noi non corriamo, e le poche volte che lo facciamo, lo facciamo estremamente male, come nel caso di Kessie o Borini. Anzitutto devi essere veloce di pensiero e di organizzazione di gioco, poi magari ci aggiungi anche la velocità fisica con la palla al piede.
> 
> ...



Quest'anno le cose sono migliorate, in fase di recupero siamo ben organizzati e ci muoviamo già con buona sincronia, anche con la linea alta. Va riconosciuto al povero Giampaolo di aver fatto un buon lavoro.

Il problema è in fase di possesso, secondo me. È lì che emerge la staticità della squadra e di certi elementi che vogliono sempre la palla sui piedi.

Vedremo stasera comunque perché affrontiamo un avversario completamente diverso da quelli affrontati finora. O bene bene o male male.

Io ricordo un Samp Milan 2-0 dove noi ci schierammo proprio col 352 e Suso in attacco, e la Samp ci divorò con un pressing organizzato e sistematico, fu la partita che in pratica lanciò Giampaolo dopo Empoli. Qualche speranza coltiviamola per stasera, anche se io la vedo dura.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Inutile parlare del migliore tridente al mondo. Ormai questi abbiamo in rosa e nessuno si avvicina ne a Mane, ne a Salah e nemmeno a Firmino. Ne come livello e nemmeno come caratteristiche.
> Quindi magari si deve guardare al tridente del Liverpool quando è possibile migliorare la rosa. Oggi non serve a nulla.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che nelle transizioni offensive Suso e quasi inutile. Solo un cieco non lo vedrebbe. Non abbastanza veloce. E non attacca quasi mai lo secondo palo. Ma bisogna ragionare a 360 gradi.
> ...



Il tridente del liverpool è la perfezione ma io parlavo solo di 'assortimento'.
Pure quello del sassuolo è meglio assortito del nostro.
Suso è una pantegana , il milan di suso è facile da bloccare come fare una passeggiata di salute : gli schermi il passaggio e quando riceve palle lo raddoppi. Fatto questo resta solo qualche finta in fascia e qualche cross buttato in area dalla mattonella.
Non è un pò troppo poco come varietà di gioco e di attacchi??
Chiuso suso, bloccato il milan.
Ecco perchè sono stanco del milan di suso.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tridente del liverpool è la perfezione ma io parlavo solo di 'assortimento'.
> Pure quello del sassuolo è meglio assortito del nostro.
> Suso è una pantegana , il milan di suso è facile da bloccare come fare una passeggiata di salute : gli schermi il passaggio e quando riceve palle lo raddoppi. Fatto questo resta solo qualche finta in fascia e qualche cross buttato in area dalla mattonella.
> Non è un pò troppo poco come varietà di gioco e di attacchi??
> ...



Ma questo lo posso capire. E sono d'accordo con te che la rosa è costruita male (specialmente l'attacco). 
Pero quale sarebbe l'altra opzione? 
Lasciamo Suso fuori? 
OK ammettiamo che per il bene della squadra deve stare fuori. 
Chi gioca al suo posto e con che modulo?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma questo lo posso capire. E sono d'accordo con te che la rosa è costruita male (specialmente l'attacco).
> Pero quale sarebbe l'altra opzione?
> Lasciamo Suso fuori?
> OK ammettiamo che per il bene della squadra deve stare fuori.
> Chi gioca al suo posto e con che modulo?



Senza la presenza forzata e inspiegabile di suso in campo avremmo tante ma veramente tante possibilità tattiche.
Si aprirebbe un mondo calcistico nuovo.
- 4-3-3 con due attaccanti veloci in fascia;
- 4-2-3-1 con due ali vere e paquetà sotto punta;
- 4-3-1-2 con un centrocampista in trequarti + seconda punta+ punta .

L'ultima soluzione sarebbe quella più cara al mister.
Parliamo di moduli veri, senza forzature , senza dare punti di riferimento, senza lasciare per strada alcunchè in termini di movimenti o spaziature.
Tutto molto logico, tutto molto ovvio, tutto molto naturale.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza la presenza forzata e inspiegabile di suso in campo avremmo tante ma veramente tante possibilità tattiche.
> Si aprirebbe un mondo calcistico nuovo.
> - 4-3-3 con due attaccanti veloci in fascia;
> - 4-2-3-1 con due ali vere e paquetà sotto punta;
> ...



Non hai capito. Non ti sto chiedendo una formazione teorica. 
Ti chiedo nomi e posizione dei giocatori che ABBIAMO GIÀ IN ROSA.
Perche ad oggi, 2 attacanti esterni veloci non le abbiamo. 
2 ali vere non le abbiamo. 
Un trequartista vero probabilmente non lo abbiamo, e comunque per il gioco di Giampaolo Piatek non va proprio bene nel 4312 perché non sa cucire gioco (do per buono Rebic seconda punta anche se non l'ho visto abbastanza per esserne sicuro... Ha qualité fisiche, ha voglia di fare ma la tecnica pura con il pallone tra i piedi non sembra abbastanza eccezionale).

E oltre a tutto questo, un 4312 non può andare bene comunque perché modulo vecchio che non permette di giocare sulla larghezza del campo e di creare situazioni di 1vs1


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. Non ti sto chiedendo una formazione teorica.
> Ti chiedo nomi e posizione dei giocatori che ABBIAMO GIÀ IN ROSA.
> Perche ad oggi, 2 attacanti esterni veloci non le abbiamo.
> 2 ali vere non le abbiamo.
> Un trequartista vero probabilmente non lo abbiamo, e comunque per il gioco di Giampaolo Piatek non va proprio bene nel 4312 perché non sa cucire gioco (do per buono Rebic seconda punta anche se non l'ho visto abbastanza per esserne sicuro... Ha qualité fisiche, ha voglia di fare ma la tecnica pura con il pallone tra i piedi non sembra abbastanza eccezionale).



Ci sono Leao, Rebic, Paquetà e Bonaventura. Volendo, pure Castillejo e Borini.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ci sono Leao, Rebic, Paquetà e Bonaventura. Volendo, pure Castillejo e Borini.



Hai fatto nomi a caso... Nessuno di questi e un attaccante esterno à parte Jack che lo può fare ma che non è pronto (oltre al fatto che dopo ogni allenamento devo leggere di un MALAVENTURA giocatore capace di portarci solo al sesto posto) Castillejo quello capace di giocare solo a calcetto e forse neanche... (anche se a me piace comunque, forse non come titolare ma in corso di partita può essere utile) e Borini che non ha ruolo e che si vuole sbolognarlo a chiunque pure di liberarsi del suo ingaggio... Giocatore che ci mette impegno ma che porta pochissima qualità...

Tu dovendo scegliere chi scende in campo questa sera chi fai giocare? 
Mettimi modulo e undici titolare.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza la presenza forzata e inspiegabile di suso in campo avremmo tante ma veramente tante possibilità tattiche.
> Si aprirebbe un mondo calcistico nuovo.
> - 4-3-3 con due attaccanti veloci in fascia;
> - 4-2-3-1 con due ali vere e paquetà sotto punta;
> ...



Per Giampaolo è concepibile solo il 4312 ragazzi, non vedremo altri moduli!


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. Non ti sto chiedendo una formazione teorica.
> Ti chiedo nomi e posizione dei giocatori che ABBIAMO GIÀ IN ROSA.
> Perche ad oggi, 2 attacanti esterni veloci non le abbiamo.
> 2 ali vere non le abbiamo.
> ...



Osservazioni giuste, che io ho fatto ben prima della chiusura del mercato. Il nostro reparto di attacco è penoso a prescindere, incompleto, oltre che un'accozzaglia di giocatori per caratteristiche, senza essere adatto al tipo di gioco di Giampaolo oltretutto.
Correa avrebbe dato un altro senso a tutto, Rebic ha caratteristiche diverse, lo vedo meno adatto alla nostra situazione.

Comunque Paqueta trequartista, con Rebic e Piatek attaccanti.
Questo sarebbe l'attacco logico e più completo (seppure non ideale, sono d'accordo con te).

A tendere speriamo tutti che Leao cresca e si imponga, per caratteristiche è l'unico che potrebbe potenzialmente avere tutto per adattarsi bene a questo modulo, ma ha 20 presenze tra i professionisti...

Stasera credo vedremo di nuovo Suso trequartista, con Rebic e Piatek di punta, penso che questo sia l'attacco che vedremo.

Rebic-Piatek è una coppia ignorante, poco tecnica, poco incline (o per nulla) al fraseggio, ma è anche ostica da marcare, perchè sono due giocatori che si completano, essendo il croato giocatore che cerca l'ampiezza e la profondità, che gioca uno contro uno (spesso a caso e a testa bassa), Piatek si muove nell'ombra in area di rigore, sempre in agguato, entrambi giocatori di intensità e di movimento, che giocano e pensano veloce. Non sono la coppia dei miei sogni ma restano comunque due clienti ostici.


----------



## folletto (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza la presenza forzata e inspiegabile di suso in campo avremmo tante ma veramente tante possibilità tattiche.
> Si aprirebbe un mondo calcistico nuovo.
> - 4-3-3 con due attaccanti veloci in fascia;
> - 4-2-3-1 con due ali vere e paquetà sotto punta;
> ...



Concordo, anche io non vedo come si possa insistere nel mettere in campo Suso che addirittura viene visto come un punto di riferimento, manco fosse l'Ibra del 2011.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Con la vittoria dei gobbi che vanno al sorpasso speriamo l'Inter senta un po' di pressione


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

*Ufficiali

MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.

INTER: Handanovic; Godin, de Vrij, Skriniar, D'Ambrosio, Barella, Brozovic, Sensi, Asamoah; Lautaro Martinez, Lukaku. All: Conte.
*


----------



## varvez (21 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo è impazzito!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Leao.. ci avevano proprio preso a Sky


----------



## varvez (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Niente Candreva, molto bene


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Con la mossa di Leao, Giampaolo dimostrerà di essere o un genio o un folle.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Curioso di vedere Leao. Bene così.

Spero faccia bene, e che in futuro entri Rebic al posto di Sugo.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...


Boh. Qui si rischia l'imbarcata. 

Speriamo in bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Vediamo, vinciamo un derby ogni morte del papa.. 
Ho la sensazione dell'inutile pareggino


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere Leao. Bene così.
> 
> Spero faccia bene, e che in futuro entri Rebic al posto di Sugo.



Si, se Leao si dimostrasse buono non sarebbe malaccio un attacco Piatek, Leao, Rebic.


----------



## shevchampions (21 Settembre 2019)

Presumibilmente Suso giocherà trequartista puro dietro le due punte, e in non possesso starà addosso a Brozovic, un po' come a Cardiff. Almeno all'inizio, se poi va male lui e Leao si allargheranno.

Delusione Biglia-Bennacer invece, vedremo. Inoltre per la prima volta possiamo confidare nei cambi come un fattore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Settembre 2019)

La partita giusta per bruciarlo già agli occhi dei tifosi e di tutti. Speriamo faccia il fenomeno


----------



## kipstar (21 Settembre 2019)

non vorrei che non giocasse il brasiliano per quello accaduto in settimana......


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non vorrei che non giocasse il brasiliano per quello accaduto in settimana......sarebbe non bellissimo.....



O magari semplicemente perché ha fatto pena a Verona.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Leao, Piatek. All: Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



La scelta di Leao mi fa pensare che Giampy voglia fare una partita di contropiede.
Vediamo se ne azzecca una, finalmente.


----------



## looreenzoo (21 Settembre 2019)

Contropiede contro quel catenacciaro di Conte? Non credo proprio


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per Giampaolo è concepibile solo il 4312 ragazzi, non vedremo altri moduli!



Infatti l'ho specificato.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Paqueta e Rebic nella ripresa potrebbero essere decisivi.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo, vinciamo un derby *ogni morte del papa.. *
> Ho la sensazione dell'inutile pareggino



Occhio che ha segnato Ramsey...


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> O magari semplicemente perché ha fatto pena a Verona.



Secondo lo stesso principio non dovremmo vedere neppure Biglia, Suso e Calhanoglu...eppure...pagano sempre i soliti


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. Non ti sto chiedendo una formazione teorica.
> Ti chiedo nomi e posizione dei giocatori che ABBIAMO GIÀ IN ROSA.
> Perche ad oggi, 2 attacanti esterni veloci non le abbiamo.
> 2 ali vere non le abbiamo.
> ...



4-3-3 con piatek centravanti e leao e rebic esterni;
4-2-3-1 con piatek davanti e sotto punta paquetà, in fascia rebic/leao/bonaventura/castillejo.
4-3-1-2 con piatek davanti, rebic seconda punta, paquetà trequartista. 
Tutte soluzioni che mai abbiamo visto e provato perchè suso detta legge.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Paqueta e Rebic nella ripresa potrebbero essere decisivi.



E' l'unica spiegazione, avere qualche certezza dalla panca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Settembre 2019)

Spero solo di non prenderne troppe come negli ultimi anni


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Osservazioni giuste, che io ho fatto ben prima della chiusura del mercato. Il nostro reparto di attacco è penoso a prescindere, incompleto, oltre che un'accozzaglia di giocatori per caratteristiche, senza essere adatto al tipo di gioco di Giampaolo oltretutto.
> Correa avrebbe dato un altro senso a tutto, Rebic ha caratteristiche diverse, lo vedo meno adatto alla nostra situazione.
> 
> Comunque Paqueta trequartista, con Rebic e Piatek attaccanti.
> ...



Ecco concordo pienamente su quello che hai scritto. 
In estate poteva valere sia il tuo discorso che quello di [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION].
Ma ad oggi non abbiamo alternative credibili per un 4312 come lo vorrebbe fare Giampaolo. 
Possiamo fare un 4312 alla meno peggio o possiamo fare un 433 sempre alla meno peggio... 
Ed io tra i due scelgo tranquillamente la seconda soluzione. 

Perfetto pure sulla coppia Piatek-Rebic. Giocatori difficili da marcare, che si sbattono... Ma con troppa poca qualità nei piedi. Però fanno movimento e giocano ad alta intensità. 

A me piacerebbe vedere Leao esterno sinistro del tridente. Forse sbaglio completamente io, ma a me sembra più esterno che seconda punta.
Vorrei vedere Leao-Rebic (ma forse è troppo anarchico e troppo poco tecnico per fare il falso 9)-Suso.
Tridente assortito meglio di quello che stiamo vedendo per ora. 
Se Rebic non può farlo allora dentro Piatek che sa finalizzare come pochi. 

Se poi in estate arrivavano Everton e Saint-Maximin come si diceva pure io avrei forse fatto a meno di Suso. 
Ma per ora non mi sembra fattibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco concordo pienamente su quello che hai scritto.
> In estate poteva valere sia il tuo discorso che quello di [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION].
> Ma ad oggi non abbiamo alternative credibili per un 4312 come lo vorrebbe fare Giampaolo.
> Possiamo fare un 4312 alla meno peggio o possiamo fare un 433 sempre alla meno peggio...
> ...



Io vorrei vedere il milan senza suso per un paio di partite.
Giusto per capire .
Dovessi averci visto male chiederei scusa.
Per me è giocatore solo da un certo contesto tattico : quando gli avversari sono chiusi e si gioca negli ultimi 30 metri per far saltare il bunker avversario.
Ogni altro contesto non è per suso.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Secondo lo stesso principio non dovremmo vedere neppure Biglia, Suso e Calhanoglu...eppure...pagano sempre i soliti



Effettivamente hai ragione. Chalanoglu ha segnato alla seconda e procurato rigore alla terza. Merita proprio di star fuori.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Paquetà Bennacer panchina.
Leao dopo zero minuti, titolare nel derby. La partita più sentita dell’anno.
Giampaolo è un comico, a prescindere dall’esito.
Ha una gestione penosa


----------



## folletto (21 Settembre 2019)

Finger crossed e Forza Milan


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao dentro così a caso in un derby... Bah

In ogni caso forza Milan anche se non ho grandi aspettative, almeno un pareggio


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Leao dentro così a caso in un derby... Bah



Scelta allucinante.
Anche dovesse fare tripletta


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente hai ragione. Chalanoglu ha segnato alla seconda e procurato rigore alla terza. Merita proprio di star fuori.



Un pallone messogli sulla testa a portiere battuto e un tiro normalissimo che per sua fortuna è finito sulla mano del difensore. Se questo è il nostro metro di giudizio allora capisco perchè siamo finiti nella mediocrità


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Un pallone messogli sulla testa a portiere battuto e un tiro normalissimo che per sua fortuna è finito sulla mano del difensore. Se questo è il nostro metro di giudizio allora capisco perchè siamo finiti nella mediocrità



Invece Paqueta?


----------



## Garrincha (21 Settembre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Scelta allucinante.
> Anche dovesse fare tripletta



Della serie mai contenti, se giocano i nuovi no, se giocano i vecchi no


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 4-3-3 con piatek centravanti e leao e rebic esterni;
> 4-2-3-1 con piatek davanti e sotto punta paquetà, in fascia rebic/leao/bonaventura/castillejo.
> 4-3-1-2 con piatek davanti, rebic seconda punta, paquetà trequartista.
> Tutte soluzioni che mai abbiamo visto e provato perchè suso detta legge.



Con Leao Rebic esterni puoi fare male in velocità ma nello stretto penso che non salti mai l'avversario. 
Il 4231 non va bene perché non abbiamo più Bakayoko. Biglia Kessie in mezzo mi sembra un centrocampo orrendo. Non cambia nulla se ci metti Bennacer. Kessie ha solo il fisico e la corsa. Se lo blocchi tatticamente a fare il mediano allora e pure meglio avere tutt'altra gente. 
Il 4312 fa schifo a prescindere. E un modulo sterile. 
Siamo nel 2019.
Quante squadre di alta classifica nei principali campionati europei giocano così? 
Pochissimi proprio. 
Non perché sino tutti fessi i loro allenatori ma perché non ci sono giocatori talmente forti e capaci di giocare solo da seconda punta e/o trequartista da farli preferire un attacco che passa dal centro invece che quello che mette ogni volta il proprio esterno offensivo in un 1 Vs 1 contro il terzino.
Oggi il gioco si basa tutto sulla tecnica in velocita. Chi non è tecnicamente dotato viene sempre dietro a chi sa giocare a calcio. Dappertutto tranne che da noi. 
Il giocatore capace solo di buttarsi dentro non interessa a nessuno. 
Tutte le squadre cercano giocatori che con la palla tra i piedi fanno la differenza. E poi à quei giocatori provi a farli giocare da squadra. Noi invece pretendiamo che quelli scarsini con i piedi giochino perché tatticamente fanno quello che dice l'allenatore. 
Pero e più semplice addestrare un giocatore tatticamente piutosto che insegnarli la tecnica. 
Quella o ce l'hai o non c'è l'hai. 
Borini e utile. Non lo nego. Il classico soldatino adorato dai tecnici italiani. Tanta applicazione. Tanta buona volontà. Però con la palla tra i piedi e scarso.
Rispetto la tua opinione. Sei probabilmente tra i più preparati tatticamente su questo forum. Si vede chiaramente. 
Pero questa volta non posso concordare sul 4312 o su un 433 senza Suso. 
Poi per carità magari sbaglio io, Suso si fa 3 mesi di panchina e Giampaolo ci fa finalmente vedere una squadra vera... Ma io non ci credo minimamente. Felice di essere smentito.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Fallo di Godin su Leao che l'aveva bruciato non fischiato...iniziamo bene


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

ma perche sti rischi donnarumma


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Inizio discreto dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

la turca dopo 10 secondi aveva già sbagliato un passaggio facile. record?


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Non c'è niente da fare...da questa cosa del possesso palla dietro non ce ne libereremo mai


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Buon pressing


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Inizio incoraggiante da parte di Leao...speriamo regga


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

guardate suso.... ahahaha fa ridere


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma che fa quel ritardato di Dario Bandiera??? Basta con sti retropassaggi!!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2019)

Hernandez in panca cit.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Ahahahah comico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

RR da garanzie difensive multicitttttt


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

abbattete quello struzzo!!


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Grande Rodriguez


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Bravo fiorello


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Che giocatori ignoranti che abbiamo


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Che scandalo rimpiango descoglio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez non puó giocare in questo Milan.


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez non vale Bocchetti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez ha già fatto due/tre cappellate da cambio immediato...


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez...ma


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Quanto è lento Sugo?


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Che lenti che siamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2019)

Non possiamo mettere Hernandez perché non difende bene cit.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso ridicolo!!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso. Basta la parola, senza altri commenti.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Lo stesso identico gioco di Gattuso tutti dietro a difendere e via di retropassaggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

l'immancabile rilancio di gigio per la tribuna...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Che grinta le melme...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2019)

É due volte che abbiamo la palla sulla 3/4 avversaria e torniamo da Donnarumma.

La porta é di là cavolo!


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Che schifo di squadra


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Basta Turca basta!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao motlo bene finora


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

madonna calha quanto è scarso. è alivelli di montolivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Il palleggiatore Caganoglu


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Non capisco come possiamo giocare nuovamente come negli ultimi 18 mesi. Temo che. Al di là delle parole, i giocatori non seguano Giampaolo.
Turco al solito inutile.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Calhanoglu lancia il contropiede dell'inter grazie a un controllo all'indietro su assist di Leao....bravo non c'è che dire...


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Madonna che parata


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come possiamo giocare nuovamente come negli ultimi 18 mesi. Temo che. Al di là delle parole, i giocatori non seguano Giampaolo.
> Turco al solito inutile.





Forse perché a parte Leao in campo ci sono gli stessi giocatori degli ultimi 18 mesi?


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ahahahah sugo, che scandalosi non sappiamo fare due passaggi di fila


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso e turco maledetti. E chi li fa giocare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

ringraziamolukaku va


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Assurdo Suso...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Fortuna che questo sacco di patate non ha ancora il kaioken


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Premiata ditta suso turca è una sicurezza


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Basta Sugo bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Grazie Sugo, miglior giocatore dell'Inter


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Sugo.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Palo melme

Ci stanno facendo a pezzi


----------



## CIppO (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso dovrebbe darsi fuoco.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Che degrado, finisce malissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

La bomba di Sugo


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Siamo completamente in bambola


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Che disastro e che culo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Madonna che chiappe


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

giochiamo in 9


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Raga quanto siamo scarsi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2019)

Palla a Suso, palla all' Inter, 3 su 3.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Sto sensi è forte altroché.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia che orrore.


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Ci stanno massacrando.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Che squadra , Giampaolo da esonero immediato.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Incredibile assedio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2019)

Al di là di tutto, tonnellate di personalitá di differenza tra le due squadre.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Che tristezza stiamo aspettando solo il gol degli altri


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sto sensi è forte altroché.



eh no ma è più forte paquetà.
AHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Certo che Piatek fuori dall'area è inguardabile


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, tonnellate di personalitá di differenza tra le due squadre.



Embè da una parte Suning,Marotta,Conte dall'altra Elliot?Gazidis e Giampollo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Che ignoranza kessie


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

I nostri sono troppo lenti


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque se regali minimo 3 uomini all'avversario ogni inizio gara c'è poco da fare.
Biglia è un lampione in mezzo al campo...Calha e Suso stanno sbagliando tutto lo sbagliabile...
Bravo davvero Giampaolo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma che cavolo fischia?

Fai andare e poi controlli al Var!

Il braccio era attaccato al corpo il gol era regolare!


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Era gol doveri maledetto


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

ci stanno umiliando.
Zero tiri in porta. ZERO. ZIRU.
loro un palo, due parate, fraseggi nello stretto.
Usciremo mai da questo incubo?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Settembre 2019)

Come acquisti di Gennaio mi andrebbero bene i crociati Rodriguez e del turco


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma a che serve uno come Biglia in mezzo al campo? Non sa fare niente.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Settembre 2019)

A Leao hanno spiegato che sta giocando? Mi pare abbastanza spaesato fino ad ora.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma cos'hanno fischiato sul gol di piatek? non ho capito...


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2019)

inconcepibile questo fischio dell'arbitro sul goal annullato.
la regola dice di non interrompere l'azione poi la vedi al var,infatti il guardalinee non ha segnalato nessun fallo di mano.
stava a due cm di spalle peraltro Kessie con il braccio attaccato al corpo


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che ignoranza kessie



Meno male che c'è l'ignorante...i dottori Biglia e Calhanoglu vengono tritati puntualmente in mezzo al campo


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

La balistica...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo fischia?
> 
> Fai andare e poi controlli al Var!
> 
> Il braccio era attaccato al corpo il gol era regolare!



Non ho parole. Sbaglio o era regolarissimo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Fischio vergognoso di Doveri. Come si puo?!


Per il resto: Tutto come previsto.
Rodriguez é un danno costante. Altroche Hernandez.
L'esperienza di Biglia non serva una beata minkia. É un ex.
La turca, Rodriguez, Suso rallentano il gioco in modo spaventoso. Piatek e Leao praticamente non ricevono palle. Il nostro centrocampo non ce la fa di partire in velocita. Ogni passaggio e troppo lento, troppo al indietro o servono dieci tocchi prima di eseguirlo.

La turca e Suso sono quello che aprono le porte al Inter e Biglia non ce la fa minimamente di recuperare.

Qui finisce malissimo.


----------



## Gas (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque Piatek scarsotto tecnicamente. 
Leao interessante ma tremendamente grezzo.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Allucinante far giocare Biglia.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Io non so se al VAR avrebbero annullato


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Madonna sto Biglia.. ma quanto è scarso e quanto è scemo? L'esperienza il gandalf dei poveri


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Che scandalo biglia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia penoso, il nostro peggior giocatore di gran lunga


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia e Rodriguez sono decisamente i punti deboli finora...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia assolutamente improponibile, come si sapeva. Ma ovviamente l'esperienza é piu importante delle qualita di Bennacer.

Scelta inspiegabile.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia allucinante...ribadisco...meno male che abbiamo Kessié là in mezzo


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Biglia penoso, il nostro peggior giocatore di gran lunga



Calma Rodriguez irraggiungibile


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma Bennacer non è abbastanza fidelizzato? Veramente può essere peggio di questo Biglia?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma Leão è gigantesco

Perché quelli che dovrebbero segnare stanno facendo i laterali?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Calma Rodriguez irraggiungibile



È così inutile che me lo dimentico, pensa te


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

Errore gravissimo di Doveri, uno che fa troppo il divo secondo me.
Già facciamo pena se poi ci si mette pure lui stiamo freschi.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Bravi leao e conti


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao dovrebbe giocare sempre.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao fantastico


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

i piedi li ha leao


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Settembre 2019)

Bello strappo di Leao


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

Im in love with Leao.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Non capisco perché Calabria è considerato titolare inamovibile


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma guarda, un attaccante che salta l'uomo e un terzino che arriva al cross. Che eventi!


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Quel cesso di D'Ambrosio sta con l'ultra istinto


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

Se non toglie Biglia a fine primo tempo impazzisco


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Li elogi un attimo e trac! Conti lascia che D'Ambrosio vada in rovesciata...che roba!


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Bravo gigio


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

Che parata Gigio...


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Glielo danno


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

È goal per me


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

D'Ambrosio è il tipico cesso che deve segnarci al derby


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma che guardano?

C’è n’erano 7 in fuorigioco!


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

dentro Bennacer Paquetà e Theo per favore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Però al VAR il gol del Milan non lo rivedi pezzo di m....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

A loro il VAR immediato ahahahah


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

riusciamo a superare la metà campo?
non chiedo gol ed emozioni, ma almeno se riusciamo ogni tanto a farli uscire dalla nostra area di rigore.
Dio che schifo


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi l'imprescindibilità di Ricardo Rodriguez?


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma ci sta tenendo a galla.


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez non fa mai la cosa giusta.mai.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa spiegarmi l'imprescindibilità di Ricardo Rodriguez?



"E' ordinato" (cit.).


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma che s'è magnato sto asino????


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2019)

il guardalinee segnala il fuorigioco di martinez,invece era di d'ambrosio.
le comiche.

che si è mangiato Suso,apri a destra capraaaa
i suoi soliti tiri con la flemma di mia zia,tutto il tempo per asamoah di opporsi


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Sparate a Suso, sparategli per favore!


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Maledetto


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma che fa sugoooo sto cesso


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Maledetto sugo maledettooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma secondo voi questa squadra farebbe veramente peggio con Hernandez al posto di Rodriguez, Rebic al posto di Suso, Bennacer al posto di Biglia e forse anche Bonaventura o Paqueta al posto della turca?

Io non ci credo proprio. In panchina abbiamo giocatori con piu gamba, velocita e qualita di quelli in campo. Allucinante.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Quel fuorigioco la è ridicolo ma fa il pari col gol che ci hanno "annullato" senza motivo


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Abbattete quell'uomo di m. di Sugo ORA. ORA.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso maledetoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

ma è razzista suso ?


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Che ciuccio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Sugo maledetto ma passala cesso


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

Aveva fatto una cosa assurda Suso... non da lui... e poi fà il solito egoista. Odioso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao liberissimo, ovviamente Suso non la passa.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Settembre 2019)

Passala buffone maledetto


----------



## Gas (21 Settembre 2019)

D'Ambrosio sempre sempre sempre libero sulla destra.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Kessiè sta fingendo per non prendere il giallo per la manata a Brozovic.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Forse perché a parte Leao in campo ci sono gli stessi giocatori degli ultimi 18 mesi?



Secondo me invece perché non lo seguono. Tra l’altro gli da fiducia anche lui. Mah.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2019)

stava con la testa bassa,non si è accorto di nulla (asamoah in scivolata,ai lati due liberi)
e questo avrebbe dovuto fare il trequartista 
Kaka uguale proprio


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso è da abbattere...inizio a sperare che gli parta qualche legamento


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque posso dirlo? Rispetto alle prime 3 non stiamo giocando malissimo...


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

E quando segna quest'altro

Grande Leao


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2019)

Piatek Ca....


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma è razzista suso ?



Denunciamolo al Comitato Anti Razzismi di Gazzosa, magari ce lo togliamo dai marones. 
Grandd Leao!


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Disastro piatek


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quando segna quest'altro
> 
> Grande Leao



Tantissima roba


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia Leao


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

deve segnarlo questo dai


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Suso è da abbattere...inizio a sperare che gli parta qualche legamento



Sta giocando benissimo, fate silenzio. Se quell’azione la faceva Leao a quest’ora si parlava di pallone d’oro


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Fuori Sugo e dentro Rebic


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

La pistola del pistolero è diventata ad acqua.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque Leao è una vera sorpresa... che sia la volta buona che abbiamo azzeccato un acquisto?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao sinora inaspettata nota lieta...

Buone gambe, voglia di fare e pare avere anche una buona visione di gioco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma come cavolo ha fatto a tenere in panchina Leao per tutto sto tempo?


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Piatek ha beccato la stagione della vita.ed io sono sempre stato un suo sostenitore.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Non male il ragazzino portoghese


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Settembre 2019)

Forse forse abbiamo trovato un buon attaccante sulla sinistra..
Super leao


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Leão promette bene, ma Castillao e Sugao sono fidelizzati


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao titolare fisso


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2019)

bella punizione suso,hai preso ispirazione dagli angoli di calhanoglu


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Sta giocando benissimo, fate silenzio. Se quell’azione la faceva Leao a quest’ora si parlava di pallone d’oro



Ogni commento è lecito...ma credo tu stia vedendo altra gara


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez si è buggato, c'era troppo spazio avanti e lui è programmato solo per passarla indietro


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

Una certezza: d’ora in avanti Leao non può non giocare titolare sempre e comunque


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2019)

se kessie non perde almeno una palla sanguinosa vicino all'area nostra lanciando gli avversari ogni gara non è contento


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Allucinante cosa ha combinato Conti sull'ultima azione dell'Inter; ecco perché non gioca mai quarto di difesa con nessun allenatore.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Primo tempo a tratti imbarazzante. Nonostante questo 2 occasioni clamorose sbagliate, una colossale anzi. E loro 2 occasioni solo per errori nostri di ripartenza.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma vi siete accorti che ora sappiamo fare dei contropiedi quasi decenti? Con Gattuso era impossibile....

Che sia la mano dell'allenatore?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2019)

Patetici per mezz'ora, poi meglio con buone ripartenze


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2019)

Prima mezz’ora tutta nerazzurra, poi meglio noi nel finale.

Donnarumma, Leao, Kessie i nostri migliori.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

se cominciassimo a panchinari i vecchi cessi forse potremo migliorare un minimo


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Settembre 2019)

Maledetto Kessie. Non tiene una palla, recupera e la riperde subito. Che scarso. Buon Leao, male Suso (infame, passala la palla), male conti, male ritardo Rodriguez.


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Settembre 2019)

A me sta' piacendo il turco..
Leao tantissima roba.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Settembre 2019)

Qualcuno deve spiegarmi perché Leao non è titolare inamovibile di sto milan scarso. E' l'unico bravo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso andrebbe appeso per i piedi al terzo anello.
Contento di vedere un Conti tonico e a posto fisicamente.
Rodriguez sciagura, peggiore in campo insieme a Suso e Biglia.
Leao migliore in campo.
Ah, vendiamo Donnarumma a 10 milioni che tanto non serve a nulla.


----------



## varvez (21 Settembre 2019)

Partita preparata in modo eccellente da Giampaolo, purtroppo alcuni giocatori sono terribilmente limitati nelle scelte come Biglia e Suso. Rodriguez male, bene Calhanoglu e i movimenti di Piatek e Kessie, Leao incosciente il giusto. Finalmente si vede un principio di mano di un allenatore al Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Prime tre domande da fare a Giampaolo a fine partita:

1) Perchè Leao finora non ha giocato?

2) Perchè Suso continua a giocare?

3) Ha una relazione con Rodriguez?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2019)

Per mezz'ora ci siamo arrocati nella nostra centrocampo per la SOLITA ORRIBILE ASSURDA abitudine di incartarci davanti all'area di rigore con i passaggi tra Donnarumma e la difesa
Tra l'altro si nota come sulle fasce siamo spesso molto scoperti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo bisogno di 4 cambi visto che la formazione iniziale é incorretta: 

Rebic per Suso (per ogni cosa buona ne combina 5 disastri)
Hernandez per Rodriguez (sciagura, non adatto al calcio)
Paqueta(Bonaventura) per la turca (troppi errori di gestione palla, a livello tecnico proprio non ci siamo)
e sopratutto Bennacer per Biglia (é un ex e lo sanno tutti)

Se fa 3 di questi cambi magari la spuntiamo. Purtroppo temo che invece vedremo Castillejo e Borini.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prime tre domande da fare a Giampaolo a fine partita:
> 
> 1) Perchè Leao finora non ha giocato?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

D'Ambrosio: "Conte della parola soddisfatto non sa neanche cosa significhi"

I nostri pseudo-allenatori invece vedono sempre del positivo


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Settembre 2019)

Wow Leao da quando tempo mancavo un giocatore esplosivo cosi? Speriamo bene!
Dentro Paqueta, Bennacer


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2019)

Suso nell'azione solitaria uno sconsiderato, doveva SOLO PASSARLA e invece niente... Ci è costato un gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prime tre domande da fare a Giampaolo a fine partita:
> 
> 1) Perchè Leao finora non ha giocato?
> 
> ...



Che nervi

Rebic - Piatek - Leao, questi devono giocare per dio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Suso nell'azione solitaria uno sconsiderato, doveva SOLO PASSARLA e invece niente... Ci è costato un gol



Ma lui è il re degli assist, nessuno come lui!


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao fenomenale.
Molto bene Conti.
A Suso vorrei mangiare il cuore.
In tre davanti al portiere, in TRE.
Ecco percvhè non riesce a diventare un vero campione, questi sono limiti umani pazzeschi secondo me.
L'IO prima del gruppo.
Bah.
Leao sempre solo soletto, mai una mezzala o un terzino per fare dialogo, uno così sarebbe DEVASTANTE se messo in condizione di farlo.
Ha un passo incredibile, ma chi è il pazzo che lo paragonava a niang diomio.

Biglia INUTILE, noin contrasta non verticalizza non si fa vedere per ricevere palla, prende 3 milioni a stagione per non fare NIENTE.
Incredibile , spento come non mai.

Rodriguez altro inutile, speriamo che venga messo preso alla berlina per Theo.
Donnarumma vero fuoriclasse, prestazione fantastica fin'ora.
Doveri è la morte, come si fa ad annullare un gol così in tempi di VAR, allucinante.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

Dite quello che volete ma per me Suso e Leao devono giocare SEMPRE!

Ok Suso ha sbagliato a non passarla è stato egoista, ma è lui la vera mina del Milan e Leao..... MA COME DIAVOLO SI FA A LASCIARLO IN PANCHINA??"??!?!?!

Per me non solo deve giocare sempre ma deve stare al posto di quella inutilità che è Piatek!

Provate a pensare se nei contropiedi si potesse dare la palla centralmente a quella freccia portoghese invece che all'imbarazzante polacco che ormai non butta dentro nemmeno i colpi di testa più semplici!?

Dentro Rebic e fuori Piatek....

Del resto seppur con diversi errori mi sono piaciuti quasi tutti meno che Rodriguez ed il Polacco...

Giampaolo ha fatto una pazzia a cominciare con Suso falso 9, di fatti abbiamo giocato da cani fino a quando non ha cambiato le posizioni...

L'inter ci è superiore e ci sta, ma abbiamo risposto e il risultato è più che giusto per me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2019)

Hernandez per Rodriguez, Bennacer per Biglia e Rebic per Suso.
Così potremmo vincerla.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2019)

Benissimo Leao


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao ha una esplosività pazzesca, bravo Giampollo ad averlo panchinato finora.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prime tre domande da fare a Giampaolo a fine partita:
> 
> 1) Perchè Leao finora non ha giocato?
> 
> ...




Ti rispondo io

1) Evidentemente non era ancora pronto o voleva usarlo come sorpresa visto che nessuno si sarebbe aspettato Leao in campo. Se lo ha messo oggi panchinando Paquetà non vedo perchè non avrebbe potuto fare lo stesso nei giorni passati se lo riteneva pronto

2) perchè nonostante tutto è sempre meglio di quelli in panca. (che tra l'altro non esistono). In ogni caso Suso sta oggettivamente facendo una buona prestazione

3) Chi mettiamo a sinistra visto che Theo è rotto/non pronto fisicamente?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hernandez per Rodriguez, Bennacer per Biglia e Rebic per Suso.
> Così potremmo vincerla.


Sarebbe troppo intelligente...


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

bravo leao, però per l'amor di dio non cominciamo a descriverlo come se fosse GEorge Best.
Ha fatto due azioni decenti giocando largo contro una squadra che gioca a 3 in difesa.
Vediamolo quando giocheremo contro squadre rintanate che difendono a 4.

sicuramente è frizzante, vorrei capire quanto vede la porta però, perchè gli attaccanti invertiti devono segnare.
Biglia un fantasma, Piatek s'è magnato un gol allucinate.
rimane che giochiamo malissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque il fallo di mano di Kessiè INESISTENTE, e logicamente il gioco è stato fermato contrariamente a quanto prevede il controllo var


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

Io metterei solo Theo al posto di Fiorello, che fa pena, e basta. Conti ha fatto più cross precisi in 45 minuti che Calabria in tutta la vita.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2019)

peccato sia andato fuoritempo Piatek di testa sulla grande azione con cross al bacio di Leao


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Ho rivisto gli highlights. Suso la DEVE passare. Piatek DEVE segnare. Abbiamo chiuso in equilibrio comunque.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che nervi
> 
> Rebic - Piatek - Leao, questi devono giocare per dio



io vorrei sapere qunti di voi invece hanno una relazione con piatek visto che per sto cesso nemmeno una parola.... Suso è l'unico vero pericolo... e da oggi abbiamo scoperto Leao che dovrebeb giocare centrale per fare ancora più male.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma a DAZN non hanno uno studio?


----------



## Heaven (21 Settembre 2019)

Grande Leao


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Settembre 2019)

Siri cerca un killer per rodriguez.


----------



## kipstar (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao mi è piaciuto


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque ditemi quello che volete ma l'azione con gol finale nostro la devi far andare avanti e poi valutarla al VAR. 
Non è possibile fischiare subito....


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Mitt a Rebic


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2019)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché Leao non è titolare fisso da inizio anno ?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Settembre 2019)

Concordo con chi sostiene che l'incapace doveri avrebbe dovuto non fermare l'azione del gol. Maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

*Cerchiamo di stare calmi, per piacere.*


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> .



Sì fa per dire, scusami. Comunque sei fissato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere qunti di voi invece hanno una relazione con piatek visto che per sto cesso nemmeno una parola.... Suso è l'unico vero pericolo... e da oggi abbiamo scoperto Leao che dovrebeb giocare centrale per fare ancora più male.



Suso e l'unico vero pericolo perche la palla passa sempre a lui e lui non prova minimamente di darla a un compagno di prima per continuare l'azione.

Quando Suso riceve palla succede sempre la stessa cosa: Prova la giocata personale per tirare o un cross a rientro.

É un po come Menez che sembra imprescendibile ma in realta con il suo modo di giocare e accentrare il gioco sulle giocate personali danneggia la squadra.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Settembre 2019)

Leao tanta roba


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perché Leao non è titolare fisso da inizio anno ?



Ma scherzi?!!!? 
E' nuovo...deve fidelizzarsi...meglio Castillejo...

Il giorno in cui si avrà il coraggio di mettere anche Bennacer, Rebic e Paquetà inizieremo a vedere un Milan diverso


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Suso e l'unico vero pericolo perche la palla passa sempre a lui e lui non prova minimamente di darla a un compagno di prima per continuare l'azione.
> 
> Quando Suso riceve palla succede sempre la stessa cosa: Prova la giocata personale per tirare o un cross a rientro.
> 
> É un po come Menez che sembra imprescendibile ma in realta con il suo modo di giocare e accentrare il gioco sulle giocate personali danneggia la squadra.



Poi ti svegli e scopri che è il miglior assist man del milan


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma per me Suso e Leao devono giocare SEMPRE!
> 
> Ok Suso ha sbagliato a non passarla è stato egoista, ma è lui la vera mina del Milan e Leao..... MA COME DIAVOLO SI FA A LASCIARLO IN PANCHINA??"??!?!?!
> 
> ...



Su Leao e Suso d’accordissimo con te. Su Piatek meno. Secondo me azzeccata l’idea di Suso come falso nuove. Continuiamo così. Leao davvero inorescindibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere qunti di voi invece hanno una relazione con piatek visto che per sto cesso nemmeno una parola.... Suso è l'unico vero pericolo... e da oggi abbiamo scoperto Leao che dovrebeb giocare centrale per fare ancora più male.



Probabilmente perché uno l'anno scorso ha fatto 30 gol e c'è ancora speranza, mentre l'altro sono anni che ci condanna alla mediocrità?


----------



## Walker (21 Settembre 2019)

Che bravo Leao, merita il gol


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Dentro Rebic e fuori Sugo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mitt a Rebic



Almeno, nel caso andasse male, finisce a mazzate


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio in difficolta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque grande Dollarumma, primo tempo superlativo anche se gli sono capitati dei tiri che lo esaltano


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2019)

Sto fallo su Conti non è fallo tattico no eh??


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Meno male. Gol annullato


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Goal valido per me


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

ahahaahh annullato per cosa? ridicolo dai.
questo è gol


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2019)

Si può essere così polli? Ma come si fa???


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Gol delle melme


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Temo sia buono


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Che polli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Sara gol.
Finita.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2019)

ovviamente a noi ste botte di culo mai


----------



## ARKANA (21 Settembre 2019)

Complimenti, lasciate Brozovic da solo al limite dell area


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Non ne vinciamo uno di derby, che sfigati.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma che ha fischiato? lol


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Bravo Biglia punizione nata da il suo solito perdi palla che costringe Conti a rincorrere e fare un fallo stupido.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2019)

Che tristezza. Con l'attacco scarso che abbiamo non segneremo un gol, purtroppo. Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Gol del cavolo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma si può lasciar solo al limite un avversario? Per di più a 10 mt dalla battuta. Incredibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma cosa annullano dai, è regolare


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Non credo la pareggeremo mai se non cambia qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2019)

Polli.


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Dai almeno avranno l'alibi della sfortuna


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non credo la pareggeremo mai se non cambia qualcosa.



Non segnamo manco 11 vs 0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bravo Biglia punizione nata da il suo solito perdi palla che costringe Conti a rincorrere e fare un fallo stupido.



'giocatore d'esperienza' (cit.)


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bravo Biglia punizione nata da il suo solito perdi palla che costringe Conti a rincorrere e fare un fallo stupido.



IL fallo di Conti è da terza categoria però


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo un centrocampo impalpabile. Che è lo stesso da 3 anni a questa parte.


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Senza deviazione quella palla andava sui cartelloni pubblicitari a un metro e oltre di distanza dal palo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque siamo sempre lì.. o prendo grandi giocatori e ti tieni il giampaolo di turno in panca, oppure prendi un allenatore che riesca a tirare fuori l'anima da queste mezze calzette. 
Se continuiamo ad andare in giro con questa rosa scarsa ed un allenatore mediocre, sarà sempre la solita storia ogni anno.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

teniamo palla per 5 secondi, poi ci salgono sulla schiena e riconquistano il pallone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque qui si va verso 4 partite con 2 gol segnati...Giusto per farlo notare.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Dai niente cambi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Siamo troppo scarsi non c'è niente da fare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia è strafinito, è improponibile a questi livelli: solo Giancretino non lo capisce.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Che fragili che siamo mentalmente


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Piatek inizia a snervarmi


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma quanti anni sono che non vinciamo un derby? 4? 5?


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ormai sappiamo solo chiedere rigori inesistenti


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Piatek inizia a snervarmi



Il bello è che non ha un sostituto


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque qui si va verso 4 partite con 2 gol segnati...Giusto per farlo notare.



di cui uno su rigore


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Penso non segneremmo manco se giocassimo in 20


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma un tiro lo riusciamo a fare? A parte sugo che voleva dare Maradona lo schifo più totale


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque qui si va verso 4 partite con 2 gol segnati...Giusto per farlo notare.



eh ma devono fidelizzarsi al pirla in panchina.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quanti anni sono che non vinciamo un derby? 4? 5?


Escludendo il primo di Gattuso in coppa Italia,credo sia dal primo derby con Mihajlovic.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso non segneremmo manco se giocassimo in 20



Neanche 20 contro zero


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quanti anni sono che non vinciamo un derby? 4? 5?



Ormai è come Torino-Juve


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Peccato per il controllo orrendo, ma quanto è veloce cavalLeao


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ci stanno sovrastando. Ma niente cambi, tranquillo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Che squadra di cessi ma qualche cambio?


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Facciamoli all'80° i cambi mi raccomando


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Servono cambi!!


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Però dai ragazzi, quel è il problema? Abbiamo la squadra più ggggiovane delle sette galassie, siamo i paladini del ffp... secondo me possiamo anche festeggiare.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

A pallonate


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma a Giampaolo lo esonerano?


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

pasteggiano nella nostra area


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma Biglia che ci fa in campo?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Che disastro


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ahahhaha che lentumine


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque Conti è entrato totalmente con altro spirito... sembrava partito bene oggi ma ora sta facendo veramente pena

Biglia... stendiamo un velo pietoso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia è un insulto a tutti i tifosi


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quanti anni sono che non vinciamo un derby? 4? 5?



andavamo ancora in giro con bacca e niang.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2019)

Niente abbiamo staccato la spina, facciamo errori assurdi. Biglia poi non ne parliamo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia e la turca...incommentabili.


Siamo totalmente in balia del Inter. Quando cambiamo qualcosa Prof. Giampaolo?


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma conti si è addormentato?


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Un tiro in porta manco per sbaglio, eh?


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Nonno Biglia,,,fa quasi tenerezza


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Siamo spompati, non ne abbiamo più


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque Conti è entrato totalmente con altro spirito... sembrava partito bene oggi ma ora sta facendo veramente pena



Vero, non mi spiegavo come Calabria fosse titolare incontrastato e perché volevano liberarsene in estate... Beh... Giocatorinoinoino


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

In 4 partite avremo fatto meno di 10 tiri in porta, roba da esonero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

L'Inter difende in 8, noi attachiamo l'area con 2-3 uomini.

Vabbe.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Conti, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Suso, Rodriguez, ma dove vogliamo andare?
Elogio al Maestro di sto cavolo per non averne cambiato neanche uno. Ora Paquetà per Calhanoglu.


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Certo che a destra tra Calabria e Conti saremmo da serie C


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un tiro in porta manco per sbaglio, eh?



Ma scusa non vedi come fraseggiano bene? Il gol è roba di altri tempi


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

E quando segna quest'altro....


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un tiro in porta manco per sbaglio, eh?



è proibito


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

A livello di organizzazione siamo su galassie opposte


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Incredibile è uscito il turco.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque ragazzi, alla fine è molto semplice: il Milan non è più il Milan. Perchè non si ha più la mentalità DA MILAN da troppo tempo, e quando stai PIU' DI 10 ANNI navigare nella mediocrità, con calciatori ed allenatori non adatti, la mentalità della grande squadra semplicemente si perde. Questa squadra di Milan ha solo il nome ormai e basta (ma da anni questo eh mica da quest'anno o dall'anno scorso).


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Il primo cambio...


----------



## kipstar (21 Settembre 2019)

Purtroppo non si tira....mai


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2019)

Paquetà in 10 secondi ha fatto più di Calhanoglu in 60 minuti...


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque non c'è niente da fare. Se il Brescidende non va all'altro mondo, siamo spacciati. L'allenatore per far giocare Suso sulla trequarti...senza parole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia e Rodriguez devono avere qualche chip nel cervello che non permette passaggi in avanti, non ci sono altre spiegazioni. Ogni passaggio va indietro o per vie orizzontali.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

troppo brasiliano teniamolo in panchina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Togli sto ******* di Conti


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A livello di organizzazione siamo su galassie opposte



Eh ma, serve tempoooohhhh...ma solo a noi.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Le melme vanno sempre e solo in verticale.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2019)

Io comunque preferisco non dare la colpa ad uno, due o tre solamente. Semplicemente, non ci stiamo capendo NIENTE.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Pure sto paqueta...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Notare, un allenatore sta vincendo e sbraita come un pazzo, l'altro è lì forse a chiedersi dove si trova...


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma fai uscire quello schifo di Sugo e mettere Rebic no, eh?


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Anche fisicamente su due pianeti diversi


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma fai uscire quello schifo di Sugo e mettere Rebic no, eh?



Sugo è fortissimo"cit


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Guardate bene come attacchiamo l'area. Piatek é sempre solo contro i centrali del Inter.

Impossibile segnare cosi


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Mai in verticale. Mai. Incredibile.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Pure sto paqueta...


è na mezza pippa raga, dai.
non ha corsa, non ha dribbling, ha solo il lancio e una buona tecnica. Non può giocare da fermo in italia. appena lo pressano o si ingobbisce tirando fuori il culone per difendere palla, o la passa dietro.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Rebic e leao potrebbero sfondarli


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

entra vecino, da noi sarebbe il centrocampista più forte in rosa.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Alleluia ha fatto uscire quel cesso


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2019)

Paquetà è un Ganso più scarso. Immaginate...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Stiamo giocando come se fossimo 4-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Paquetà è un Ganso più scarso. Immaginate...



Zitto che se ti vedono ti assalgono cercando di convincerti che sia un fenomeno


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Paquetà è un Ganso più scarso. Immaginate...



un ortega senza velocità.
un riquelme più lento e con meno assist.
Purtroppo ci siamo tutti fatti abbagliare dal nome brasiliano, dalla faccia da bravo ragazzo che ricordava kakà.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Quando lo vinceremo un derby ?


----------



## Konrad (21 Settembre 2019)

Theo...


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Conti terzo centrale, preghiamo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Madonna biglia che fango


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

10 passaggi per non guadagnare un metro. Da brividi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Settembre 2019)

Il futuro pallone d'oro che ci ha portato Leonardo (cit.)


----------



## Butcher (21 Settembre 2019)

Raramento ho visto una squadra giocare così male per cosi tanti anni.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Bravo Theo. Ma come fa a far giocare quel cesso di Ritardo???


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Raramento ho visto una squadra giocare così male per cosi tanti anni.



no dai in lega pro succede


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Handanovic senza voto ahahajaj


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Qualche dubbio su Pasquetà si sta formando da un po’.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

esce handanovic, entra politano.
tanto il portiere non gli serve


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Niente Rebic, fiore all’occhiello del nostro mercato.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

No, ma certo, Paquetà è scarso. Lo facciamo entrare a squadra già in bambola, e ci aspettiamo che ce la rivolti. Geniale.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Possiamo stare anche 5 ore nella loro metà campo che non faremo un tiro , una roba vergognosa


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2019)

Biglia è assente.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, ma certo, Paquetà è scarso. Lo facciamo entrare a squadra già in bambola, e ci aspettiamo che ce la rivolti. Geniale.



non è scarso.
è un mediocre giocatore.
basta mitizzare giocatori mediocri.
basta PER DIO.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Speriamo finisca così. Si rischia la disfatta.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ahahahah che asini, Giampaolo non lo voglio vedere manco in cartolina sto cesso di allenatore, aridatemi brocchi


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

No, non lo mettere Rebic, tanto nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tante azioni e tanti tiri.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

C'è chi ha un allenatore e un centravanti e chi non ha un casso.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

Gol del sacco di patate che vergogna


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Pietà


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Romagnoli in marcatura è un disastro


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio-Romagnoli da brividi comunque eh


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

La gente deve accettare che siamo una squadra da centro classifica, fine dei discorsi.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

4 partite 2 gol fatti (1 su rigore) e 3 gol subiti ahahah , ma Maldini e Boban non si vergognano?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Prendiamo Allegri vi prego basta sto strazio


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo non vincerebbe manco a briscola contro Conte. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Vediamo se parla Maldini. Perché è ora di salire sul banco degli imputati.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Prendiamo Allegri vi prego basta sto strazio



Viene di corsa...


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gol del sacco di patate che vergogna



il sacco di patate ha segnato più di tutto il milan.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gol del sacco di patate che vergogna



Avercelo al posto di Piatek


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Boban e MAldini, le bandiere...ma ********** va


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2019)

Giusto così, Handanovic non si è sporcato nemmeno i guanti. Speriamo non ne facciano altri...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2019)

Che difesa.. 

Grande Conte, ha capito tutto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Lo avevo detto che sarebbe arrivata la batosta. Una delle peggiori partite da quando seguo il Milan.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Traversa Napolitano


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2019)

Inter superiore. Noi mediocri da centro classifica.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ahahhahahaah che squadra di *****


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo per me é gia da esonero.

Ha toppato le scelte in tutte le gare. Anche oggi al 75' ci troviamo sotto senza tiri in porta. Giocatori come Hernandez, Bennacer e Rebic relegati alla panchina per le sciagure che conosciamo.

Attachiamo l'area con un uomo contro Skriniar, De Vrij e Godin. Che idea di gioco sarebbe?


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

Gianscemo capirà che con Piatek facciamo solo il solletico?


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Ha fatto bene Leonardo che ha capito l'andazzo..l'unico che aveva idee vincenti


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La gente deve accettare che siamo una squadra da centro classifica, fine dei discorsi.


.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ormai se si pareggia un derby è come se lo si vincesse. Comunque, veramente non ci stiamo capendo nulla. Abbiamo tutti giocatori scarsi? Possibile? Vecino è più forte di un Kessie? Suvvia!

La verità è che Antonio Conte sta facendo l'ennesimo miracolo.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Ricordo che Bennacer sta marcendo in panchina.


----------



## Butcher (21 Settembre 2019)

Risultato giustissimo.
i 6 punti fatti fin'ora sono anche troppi.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Dobbiamo aumentare i ricavi entrando in Champions"cit


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

L'Inter vincerà lo scudetto, come detto quando Conte divenne l'allenatore delle melme e Sarri alla Juve. Non mi sorprenderebbe se l'Inda arrivasse quarta nel girone di Champions, a Conte interessa solo lo scudetto. E' scritto, è stato lui a fare iniziare il ciclo ai gobbi e lui chiuderà il cerchio. La Juve poi con Sarri ...


----------



## varvez (21 Settembre 2019)

Adesso basta. Se dalla prossima Biglia e Suso saranno ancora titolari allora anche Giampaolo può salutarci. Non si può drogare una squadra in questo modo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Esce Leao ahahah e sugo finisce la partita


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque rendiamoci conto che le melme sono nettamente in vantaggio giocando in ciabatte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

La squadra si é totalmente arresa. Nel derby.


Questa stagione finira malissimo. D'altronde...quando sbagli mercato e scelta del allenatore é dura.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La gente deve accettare che siamo una squadra da centro classifica, fine dei discorsi.



Si ma questo non significa non tirare mai in porta.


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Giusto così, Handanovic non si è sporcato nemmeno i guanti. Speriamo non ne facciano altri...



Eh no io voglio l'imbarcata, voglio l'umiliazione di quei due fetenti che non hanno fatto altro di parlare di attaccamento alla maglia e poi vanno a prendere come allenatore uno stupido montato di testa per poi fare un mercato ridicolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2019)

21 settembre e già devono cadere le prime teste. 

io non ne posso più, basta con sto strazio.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

Fa uscire Leaooo?

Esoneratelooooooooooo


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

A Torino giovedì perdiamo di nuovo.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Ricordo che Suso è ancora in campo. Ora ha tolto Leao. Vomito.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo avevo detto che sarebbe arrivata la batosta. Una delle peggiori partite da quando seguo il Milan.



10 anni fa, proprio a settembre, prendemmo una travanata dall'Inter.. e lì c'era Mourinho che poi vinse tutto da noi c'era il solito filosofo del bel giuoco neo patentato Leonardo.. Quante similitudini


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ha fatto uscire il ragazzino che stava giocando meglio di tutti


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> non è scarso.
> è un mediocre giocatore.
> basta mitizzare giocatori mediocri.
> basta PER DIO.



Ma basta che? Questo qui qualcosa lo ha vinto in una squadra seria. Basta proprio un accidente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2019)

Alla fine tutto come da previsione di mesi fa. Per fortuna che c'è gente pagata fior di milioni per prendere decisioni che i tifosi pirla non sono in grado di capire...


Comunque bisogna dare tempo a giampollo cit.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo aumentare i ricavi entrando in Champions"cit



"Entrandoci perchè ci cala dal cielo e solo e soltanto perchè ci chiamiamo Milan. Cosa? Serve fare una squadra competitiva? E cos'è la squadra? Una cosa che si mangia?"


----------



## kipstar (21 Settembre 2019)

Purtroppo nessuna parata da parte del loro portiere....non si tira e se non si tira non segna....e se non si segna le partite non le vinci....


----------



## Ambrole (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo non vincerebbe manco a briscola contro Conte. Non scherziamo.



Non vedo cosa c'entri Giampaolo e cosa c'entri conte. Loro hanno Vecino in panchina, noi biglia titolare, stop che altro bisogna dire? Le loro riserve sono più forti dei nostri titolari, stop


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Sabati sera buttati così.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La squadra si é totalmente arresa. Nel derby.
> 
> 
> Questa stagione finira malissimo. D'altronde...quando sbagli mercato e scelta del allenatore é dura.



abbiamo sbagliato mercato ? ma se c'è gente che ha a malapena debuttato ? stiamo giocando con i cessi di mirabelli. 

la colpa è dell'idiota in panchina che non li schiera finchè non imparano i suoi schemi di melma, sto filosofo.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

La punizione di Bigliahahahahahahahah


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

L'Inter ha un gioco e un'idea, non da quest'anno ma da 2 anni con spalletti.

Noi abbiamo il gioco offensivo peggiore d'europa (ho visto lecce e cagliari, giocano meglio ma molto meglio di noi,per dire) da anni poi, DA ANNI, e non viene fatto nulla a riguardo.
Piatek penoso nel gioco e nella finalizzazione è diventato inamovibile non si sa per quale motivo.
Quando i nostri cc han palla in pratica non sanno mai cosa fare.
Io sostengo anche che un mix giovani e marpioni di un certo livello sarebbe sempre preferibile invece di giocare coi solo coi ventenni che non hanno personalità.
Giampaolo colpevole di giocare con questo biglia e rr,theo ha dato subito altra idea di calcio.
Handanovic non ha fatto una parata, rimaniamo la squadra europea che produce meno occasioni da gol secondo me.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa c'entri Giampaolo e cosa c'entri conte. Loro hanno Vecino in panchina, noi biglia titolare, stop che altro bisogna dire? Le loro riserve sono più forti dei nostri titolari, stop



Ah beh, il grande Vecino.

Dai il Milan in mano a Conte e l'Inter in mano a Giampaolo. Poi vedi chi vince. 

L'Inter è una squadra di mezze calzette come noi. Ma allenata come si deve.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Settembre 2019)

L'unica cosa positiva è che prendo la schedina... il 2 fisso a 2,5 era troppo invitante e scontato


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

hernandez, un giocatore.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma avete visto la faccia di Biglia prima di battere la punizione? Se lo allenasse Conte entrerebbe in campo a dargli due sculacciate. Morale sotto i piedi proprio.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Hernandez sempre fuori per fare giocare quel disumano di Rodriguez, speriamo ne perda tante Giampelo così lo mandano via


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque io ho visto diverse partite dell'Inter e Handanovic ha SEMPRE fatto alcune parate importanti, anche con squadre da salvezza. Noi nemmeno quelle gli abbiamo fatto fare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah beh, il grande Vecino.
> 
> Dai il Milan in mano a Conte e l'Inter in mano a Giampaolo. Poi vedi chi vince.
> 
> L'Inter è una squadra di mezze calzette come noi. Ma allenata come si deve.




Io sto male a pensare che parte del tifo milanista era felice per giampollo al Milan e Conte all'inter!

Giampollo maestro di calcio cit.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Quindi i terzini sinistri possono e sanno entrare in area? Giampollo maledetto..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2019)

I migliori del Milan, oltre a Donnarumma, Leao, Conti, Hernandez, Rebic, Bennacer, Duarte e Krunic.

É ora di cambiare.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah beh, il grande Vecino.
> 
> Dai il Milan in mano a Conte e l'Inter in mano a Giampaolo. Poi vedi chi vince.
> 
> L'Inter è una squadra di mezze calzette come noi. Ma allenata come si deve.


Bravo! E lo stesso Lukaku non è sto fenomeno, anzi al Milan avrebbe fallito e sarebbe finito nella prima squadretta spagnola, francese la stagione successiva.


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

Chi di voi ha voglia di raccontarmi quanto è forte Paqueta rispetto a Cala? Lol lol lol


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

theo cosa ci fa in questa squadra, è di altro livello


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Totalmente disaffezionato a questa squadra, davvero sta iniziando a fregarmene sempre meno, sono stanco di farmi prendere in giro..ad oggi vorrei che il Milan retrocedesse per azzerare tutto davvero e non per finta come dicono di fare


----------



## 1972 (21 Settembre 2019)

romagnoli e' il giusto capitano de sto branco de pippe. quando scrivevo molto tempo fa su costui venivo tacciato di essere romanista...........sbrigamose a chiama' "er fettina" prima che sia troppo tardi. presi a pallate e zero tiri in porta secondo tempo!!!!


----------



## andreima (21 Settembre 2019)

Ormai mi sono stancato pure di arrabbiarmi


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io sto male a pensare che parte del tifo milanista era felice per giampollo al Milan e Conte all'inter!
> 
> Giampollo maestro di calcio cit.



La gente ancora va appresso alle pazzie di Sacchi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Anche sto Piatek, se non è cosa in questo momento, lo mandasse in panchina. Sugo, Rodriguez, Biglia, Calhanoglu: sta gente BASTA, BASTA!!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Salutiamo il Magister che ci fa vedere le delizie di Biglia e Suso dal 1' al 90' più recupero.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Chi di voi ha voglia di raccontarmi quanto è forte Paqueta rispetto a Cala? Lol lol lol



una nullità che passa la palla di fianco.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La gente ancora va appresso alle pazzie di Sacchi


Il direttore d'orchestra"cit 
Fa fare plusvalenze"cit


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Sbaglio o Doveri prima non ha ammonito Godin per un fallo identico?


----------



## R41D3N (21 Settembre 2019)

Io che ho avuto la fortuna di vivere e di godere del Milan degli invincibili ho il vomito a vedere questo scempio


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Settembre 2019)

Grazie ragazzi! Anche quest’anno ci porterete al preliminare di EL. Grazie Anche alle bandiere in dirigenza per gli acquisti impeccabili e le non cessioni. 10 anni di melma e nessuno che ci abbia portato fuori dalla ***** con 400 milioni in due anni. Il Milan è finito, troppi anni nelle fogne, nessuno che ci voglia acquistare, e lo credo bene


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Io che ho avuto la fortuna di vivere e di godere del Milan degli invincibili ho il vomito a vedere questo scempio



.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

E' andata fin troppo bene, dai.

Confesso di aver temuto una disfatta storica.


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Da qui alla fine della stagione mi auguro solo che Conte vinca lo scudetto e inQuli i mafiosi. Grande allenatore e non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

4 partite zero progressi ,non voglio essere duro con Giampaolo ma il tempo degli aggiustamenti sta finendo


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Io che ho avuto la fortuna di vivere e di godere del Milan degli invincibili ho il vomito a vedere questo scempio



io pure.
ero seduto ad atene nel 2007. ora da anni ho il vomito.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia. Quasi 3-0


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi continuo a pensare che il turco sia meglio di Paqueta


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Chi di voi ha voglia di raccontarmi quanto è forte Paqueta rispetto a Cala? Lol lol lol



È lentissimo mamma mia


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Se finiva 4-0 non c'era nulla da dire


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Continuano a giochicchiare inutilmente. Che rabbia.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

2 gol, due pali, una traversa, 4 parate di donnarumma.

noi un tiro.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

Tristezza infinita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma un tiro in porta lo abbiamo fatto? Non mi ricordo una parata di Handanovic...sul serio.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Ci sono Mourinho e Allegri (mai lo avrei detto) liberi, prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Finisce col torello interista l'ennesima figura di melma.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' andata fin troppo bene, dai.
> 
> Confesso di aver temuto una disfatta storica.



sono cmq 2 sconfitte in 4 gare. 

eh ma giampaolo ha bisogno di tempo....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

Questa era una partita da perdere 7 o 8 a zero. Per me vale quello, ciò che ho visto è indegno per il Milan.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

Serve un esonero ed un mister normale... uno con zero fisse

Uno che mandi in panchina il polacco


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2019)

Addio


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

Che figura patetica


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sono cmq 2 sconfitte in 4 gare.
> 
> eh ma giampaolo ha bisogno di tempo....



E' lo stesso ritornello del mercato, quando con una squadra palesemente oscena e con bisogni urgentissimi ci dicevano che "il mercato è luuuuuungo".


----------



## R41D3N (21 Settembre 2019)

Che vendano subito questi sciacalli profittatori, non se ne può piu...BASTA


----------



## 1972 (21 Settembre 2019)

l udine le ha perse tutte e vinto solo con noi.....ci sara' un motivo ?


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

*Milan - Inter 0-2 FINALE*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Con un po di fortuna l'Inter oggi poteva rifarsi del 0-6, il 0-2 oggi é un mezzo miracolo viste le occasioni


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2019)

Inter superiore in tutto. Vittoria strameritata.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

Esonero. Chiamate un allenatore, siamo in tempo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2019)

D'altronde come si può pensare di battere la squadra di Conte giocando con gli handicap?


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2019)

Umiliati sotto tutti i punti di vista


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2019)

possesso palla più sterile di un esercito di Immacolati.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Settembre 2019)

Tutto come da previsione, e giusto così

Facciamo piangere


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2019)

Unica nota positiva Leao


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Serve un esonero ed un mister normale... uno con zero fisse
> 
> Uno che mandi in panchina il polacco


Calhanoglu fantastico eh?


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Potrebbero tranquillamente restituirci il 6-0.


Tutto come da attese, ci hanno asfalto alla grande.

Solito schifo. 

Scommetto che Boban e Maldini non si faranno minimamente vedere davanti ai microfoni.


----------



## Gas (21 Settembre 2019)

*Donnarumma 6.5*: Buone parate, nessuna marcata incertezza. Incolpevole sul goal.
*Conti 5.5*: Svariati pasticci fortunatamente non gravi, non convince.
*Romagnoli 6.5*: Solido e preciso.
*Musacchio 6.5*: Vedi Romagnoli.
*Rodriguez 5*: Un retropassaggio da radiazione e altre incertezze, partita da bocciatura.
*Biglia 4.5*: Altro che l'uomo che da ordine... in sofferenza, un sacco di errori. Partitaccia.
*Kessie 6.5*: Lo criticate tanto ma ci mette cuore, muscoli e polmoni. E' lui quello che da equilibrio con la sua instancabile presenza fisica.
*Chalanoglu 6*: L'anno scorso non lo sopportavo come esterno d'attacco ma da centrocampista non mi dispiace, non è un campione ma tecnicamente c'è e tutto sommato in rosa (come riserva), ci sta secondo me.
*Leao 6*: So che qui mi criticherete molto, sono anche io MOLTO contento della sorpresa positiva ma si rischia di guardarlo con occhi di parte. E' vero, ha fatto vedere cose promettenti, sia tecnicamente che fisicamente ma alla fin fine la verità è che non ha combinato nulla di nulla, zero tiri in porta tra l'altro. Offensivamente positivo, in ripiego invece abbastanza assente e pigro.
*Suso 6*: Non è lui il nostro problema, o per lo meno, non è colpa sua se gli altri non sono molto meglio di lui per panchinarlo senza discussioni. Gli ho visto fare partite migliori, i primi 25 minuti da 5-, poi meglio. Come dicevo un altro utente, l'avete criticato tantissimo nell'occasione del contropiede di 70 metri che si è fatto ma per onestà intellettuale se la stessa identica azione l'avesse fatta Leao avresto gridato al fenomeno. Obbiettività... nel bene e nel male.
*Piatek 5*: Niente, il pistolero AHIME', è poca roba. Tecnicamente scarsotto, lacunoso nella difesa della palla e nel gioco di squadra. E per me si sente fortissimo.

*Paquetà 6*: Entrato con voglia ma ormai la partita era indirizzata.
*Hernandez 6.5*: Forse forse finalmente abbiamo trovato un gran terzino di spinta... altro che Conti...
*Rebic SV*

*Giampaolo 4*: Per me la peggiore delusione per ora. Una cosa che mi ha fatto letteralmente impazziere è che, sopratutto nel primo tempo, avevo notato alcune cose macrospochipe come l'incredibile libertà di cui godeva SEMPRE, e dico sempre D'ambrosio (che aveva pure segnato...). Per me è stato pazzesco che non abbia corretto queste situazioni in corsa. Buona la mossa Leao ma a maggior ragione mi viene da chiedermi come mai non l'abbia fatto prima... mi pare quasi una mossa solo per far vedere alla dirigenza/tifo un "Visto?" (Che se gioca male faceva bene a non metterlo, se gioca bene è stato bravo ad avere questa intuizione).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Se Giampaolo parte con uno di questi nella prossima partite io avro chiuso con il Milan fino al suo esonero:
- Biglia
- Rodriguez
- la coppia Suso-Calhanoglu


----------



## Prealpi (21 Settembre 2019)

Male, null'altro da dire


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Settembre 2019)

Sconfitta netta e umiliante. I nodi vengono al pettine.

Almeno smetteremo di raccontarci le barzellette e di prenderci in giro.


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu fantastico eh?



C’e da dire che anche oggi meglio il turco di Paqueta.


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Che barzelletta l AC Milan.


----------



## Milo (21 Settembre 2019)

Quelli che hanno giocato meno peggio sono i nuovi, e bennacer avrebbe fatto sicuramente meglio di biglia.

Se ero allo stadio avrei scavalcato per rincorrere l’argentino, è stato a passeggio tutto il derby è stava in mezzo alle scatole senza fare niente


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2019)

Figura barbina, sconfitta netta, insindacabile, indiscutibile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Settembre 2019)

Felice di non aver visto neanche un minuto di queste ultime 4 partite, continuerò a coltivare altri hobby invece di perdere tempo dietro a questa banda di pagliacci.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> C’e da dire che anche oggi meglio il turco di Paqueta.


Eh certo, Paquetà entrato in una situazione disastrosa avrebbe dovuto fare la differenza eh? Mi sa che a calcio non hai mai giocato.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (21 Settembre 2019)

Grazie Giampaolo che sei riuscito persino a peggiorare il Milan di Gattuso


----------



## Kaw (21 Settembre 2019)

Io non sono nemmeno arrabbiato, perchè sapevo già come sarebbe finita, anzi questa partita l'avevo già immaginata.
Non c'era alcun motivo di pensare il contrario, bastava aver visto le prime 3.
Questo siamo, squadra mediocre, non facciamo tiri in porta, non andiamo in verticale, non abbiamo fisicità, nemmeno la difesa regge.
C'è la sensazione che se ci fosse permesso di giocare con le mani, beh nemmeno in quel caso faremmo gol.
E non vedo grandi cambiamenti all'orizzonte, di certo non con questo allenatore...


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Settembre 2019)

Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo... vedrei bene Giunti per continuare la serie.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (21 Settembre 2019)

Sono più forti e hanno schemi migliori. Chi mi comincia seriamente a preoccupare è Piatek; sì, riceve pochi palloni ma anche a tre quarti di campo non ne tiene uno. E poi: Biglia mah


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh certo, Paquetà entrato in una situazione disastrosa avrebbe dovuto fare la differenza eh? Mi sa che a calcio non hai mai giocato.



Mi sa che tu non ne hai nemmeno mai visto allora


----------



## alcyppa (21 Settembre 2019)

E se penso che c'era qualcuno che schifava l'idea Conte...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2019)

Due gol in quattro partite

0 tiri nel secondo tempo

Paquetà entrati unicamente per sbagliare tutto il possibile immaginabile. Peggiore in campo quella indecenza di Rodriguez. Tutti comunque malissimo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Settembre 2019)

Strano perché coi due super acquisti iper mega galattici del mago Leonardo avremmo dovuto vincere ad occhi chiusi, due grossi bluff...


----------



## 1972 (21 Settembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma 6.5*: Buone parate, nessuna marcata incertezza. Incolpevole sul goal.
> *Conti 5.5*: Svariati pasticci fortunatamente non gravi, non convince.
> *Romagnoli 6.5*: Solido e preciso.
> *Musacchio 6.5*: Vedi Romagnoli.
> ...



romagnoli 6,5 !? manca in uno dei fondamentali che ti insegnano fin da bambino alle scuole calcio e ci costa il secondo gol. queste topiche gli accadano spesso- se non ricordo male belotti in un milan torino. come gia' scritto - il giusto capitano de sta squadra...


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma 7
Conti 5
Romagnoli 4,5
Musacchio 5
Rodriguez 4 (Theo 7)
Chala 6 (Paquetà 4)
Biglia 4 di incoraggiamento
Kessie 5
Suso 5,5
Piatek 5
Leao 6,5
Rebic 5,5

Che pena.


----------



## Milo (21 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma 6,5 ma voi continuatelo a criticare
Conti 5 occasione buttata
Romagnoli 5 mha...
Musacchio 5,5
Rodriguez 5 penso sia la tua ultima partita
Biglia 4 vattene
Chalanoglu 5 inutile
Kessie 5,5 ci prova ma è spreciso
Leao 6 per me il migliore
Suso 5,5 è l’unico che ha corso tutta la partita ma è troppo scontato
Piatek 5 ha giocato stasera?
Paqueta 5,5 parte bene ma poi imita i suoi compagni giocando male
Theo 6 non devi saltare più nessuna partita 
Rebic sv la voglia c’e


----------



## Gas (21 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi continuo a pensare che il turco sia meglio di Paqueta



Al netto del fascino esotico del brasiliano che aveva sedotto anche me... sai che inizio a pensarlo anch'io?


----------



## mil77 (21 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh certo, Paquetà entrato in una situazione disastrosa avrebbe dovuto fare la differenza eh? Mi sa che a calcio non hai mai giocato.



Beh la differenza si spera ma almeno qualcosa...invece ha sbagliato tutto quello che poteva sbagliare


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma vi rendete conto che andiamo ancora in giro con Rodriguez,biglia e chalanoglu?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mi sa che tu non ne hai nemmeno mai visto allora


Non hai argomenti, è palese.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Settembre 2019)

E con conti. Possiamo tranquillamente dire che il mercato cinese è stato tutto floppato. Pazzesco. Dovremo fare di nuovo tabula rasa.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Strano perché coi due super acquisti iper mega galattici del mago Leonardo avremmo dovuto vincere ad occhi chiusi, due grossi bluff...



Assurdo. Pure Leo ha fatto un mercato disastroso che pagheremo.


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

Trovo insopportabili commenti del tipo: “esonero”. Non è certo esonerandolo che risolviamo i problemi. Detto questo preferisco guardare sempre le note positive e a mio avviso le note positive sono:
- Leao deve chiaramente giocare titolare
- Theo deve sempre giocare titolare e Rodriguez non vedere mai più il campo
- Biglia come Rodriguez 
- Donnarumma unico top player della rosa
- È chiaro che in attacco va cambiato qualcosa....inutile insistere con un Piatek indecente. Che si trovino alternative.


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo fin'ora ci ha donato un gioco che ha prodotto si e no 10 occasioni da gol in 4 partite.
A mente ricordo 1 contro l'Udinese, zero fino all'80esimo contro il brescia, poi qualche contropiede e occasione nostra, 3 o 4 non di piu'.
Col Verona boh, il palo casuale di Calabria e poi non ricordo null'altro oltre al gol.
Stasera il colpo di testa di Piatek alto, l'occasionissima creata con un'azione personale da Suso e poi cosa, zero.
non le raggiungiamo neanche le 10 occasioni da gol.
E' il peggior Milan degli ultimi anni, incredibilmente peggiorato in una parabola discendente quasi infinita (ci sono stati punti alti nel girone di ritorno con Montella e qualche partita con Sinisa, ma da quel girone di ritorno con Inzaghi abbiamo inziato una parabola inguardabile di gioco e punti).
A questo punto tocca vedere dove stiano realmente le colpe, io vorrei un milan offensivo, io vorrei vedere Theo e Conti sempre in campo e sempre a spingere.
Vorrei vedere Leao sempre.
Vorrei anche Bennacer che ha dimostrato di saper giocare rapido a due tocchi o di prima, e di avere il coraggio di fare giocate di spessore rispetto a questo Biglia impresentabile.
Biglia basta vederlo in faccia, ma bastava quel FOZZA LAZIO detto ad un nostro tifoso il giorno dell'acquisto per capire che c'ha qualcosa che non va, stasera prima della punizione aveva una faccia da cane bastonato che diomio..ma poi ndo l'ha tirata, in cielo santiddio! 
Abbiamo un gioco Susocentrico anche quest'anno, si intristiscono tutti, PAqueta' Piatek e pure Rebic e Leao faranno la stessa fine, manca coralita' manca personalità (ancora una volta, la milionesima negli ultimi anni, dopo aver subito un gol scompariamo dal campo, ormai siamo credo la squadra che dopo aver subito un gol pareggia o vince nello 0,1% dei casi in tutto il mondo).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Handanovic non ha fatto una parata, mi sembra. E ho detto tutto.

La situazione é drammatica. In 4 partite abbiamo fatto si e no 6 tiri in porta. Fase offensiva inesistente con la prima punta che palloni ne vede solo a centrocampo (dove li perde puntualmente...).


----------



## andreima (21 Settembre 2019)

1 tempo almeno Ci abbiamo provato ed ero fiducioso, secondo tempo mi ha fatto deprimere vergognandomi di sta mezza squadra


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Settembre 2019)

Inter meritava vincere con piu gol. Facciamo pena.
Credo che Paqueta si e bruciato con Giampaolo ed continua a fare danni.

Tutto parte da un allenatore.


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh certo, Paquetà entrato in una situazione disastrosa avrebbe dovuto fare la differenza eh? Mi sa che a calcio non hai mai giocato.



Ma disastrosa di che? E' entrato sull'1-0. Mezzo giocatore da campionato brasiliano, pompato dai media e dai tifosi nostalgici di Kaka. Spero non metta mai piu piede in campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Giampaolo fin'ora ci ha donato un gioco che ha prodotto si e no 10 occasioni da gol in 4 partite.
> A mente ricordo 1 contro l'Udinese, zero fino all'80esimo contro il brescia, poi qualche contropiede e occasione nostra, 3 o 4 non di piu'.
> Col Verona boh, il palo casuale di Calabria e poi non ricordo null'altro oltre al gol.
> Stasera il colpo di testa di Piatek alto, l'occasionissima creata con un'azione personale da Suso e poi cosa, zero.
> ...



Quoto ogni singola parola.


----------



## Anguus (21 Settembre 2019)

Che spettacolo Antonio Conte, meritava di vincerla 6-0 questa stracittadina.


----------



## mil77 (21 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5 ma voi continuatelo a criticare
> Conti 5 occasione buttata
> Romagnoli 5 mha...
> Musacchio 5,5
> ...



Cioè veramente secondo te Paqueta ha giocato meglio di Chala?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Settembre 2019)

Malissimo per 70 minuti, decenti i 20 finali del primo tempo. Ma la squadra non segue minimamente Giampaolo. Che si sta rivelando inadeguato anche nella scelta degli uomini. Si è affidato a Suso questa estate, commettendo un errore fatale. Un errore sciocco visto l’esito degli scorsi anni. Si sta affidando a ex giocatori come Biglia, in maniera inspiegabile. Rebic, inspiegabilmente in panchina fino all’80esimo. Leao sostituito pur non demeritando e Piatek completamente fuori fase e involuto. Paquetà sta iniziando a diventare inquietante, perché il suo modo di giocare è sempre lo stesso in qualsiasi minuto venga schierato. Ed è troppo lento per il calcio europeo a mio modo di vedere. Rodriguez non deve giocare mai più. Il turco, per l’ennesimo anno non viene venduto, ma le prestazioni sono sempre mediocri. e stasera ci stava costando un goal (azione di Lukaku parata da Gigio). Musacchio e Romagnoli sono in perenne difficoltà, serviva almeno un titolare veloce, ma ovviamente non è stato preso. Che altro? Fisicamente corriamo male, arriviamo dopo, siamo molli. E non tiriamo mai. Mai.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2019)

Immaginatevi quanti sponsor andranno a bussare alle porte della società dopo queste prestazioni eccezionali


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

Inter comunque superiore, al di là del gol regolare nostro perchè son convinto che ci avrebbero presi a pallonate dopo.
Han giocato sottoritmo , per me la vera Inter ancora non la abbiamo vista e nonostante tutto son primi a 12 punti.
Per chi ci vorrebbe in champions league, notare la partitona fatta dallo Slavia contro i nerazzurri...noi al momento verremmo presi a pallonate da TUTTI , ma proprio tutti greci ciprioti compresi.

Le grandi squadra si iniziano coi grandi giocatori, cmq.
Godin era da prendere, ormai quando sono ben tenuti anche i 35enni ti danno esperienza e qualità se sono di questo livello.
Ti aiutano a salire di tono, invece noi vogliamo fare l'ajax con tutti i giovincelli ma poi non gli diamo una coralità per farli salire di tono.

Col Susocentrismo sarà sempre anarchia in questa squadra, perchè è vero che è l'unico che fa la giocata, ma è vero che tutti gli altri palleggiano in attesa di trovare uno spiraglio per passargliela.
E' incredibile che i sostenitori dello spagnolo ancora non lo abbiano capito.
Per questo Lecce Verona Cagliari Brescia producono un calcio migliore del nostro, perchè' hanno coralità che a noi manca completamente.
Ma almeno fosse MEssi che ti fa 50 gol a campionato e allora perdoni le sue bizze tattiche, invece di gol ne fa 4 o 5 , di assist uguale o poco piu' e tu affidi tutto il gioco offensivo su di lui???
Ma gente che lavora guadagnando milioni di euro come Boban e Maldini mi sa che di calcio ne capisce relativamente, Suso è il primo male da sistemare, il secondo è prendere un centrale VERO, non musacchio o duarte che secondo me è n'altro mezzo giocatore, possibile che solo l'inter riesca ad averne 3 in squadra uno piu' forte dell'altro?


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene Leonardo che ha capito l'andazzo..l'unico che aveva idee vincenti



Castillejo, Paqueta, Piatek, Caldara, Higuain. Direi un mercato azzeccatissimo. Leonardo ha fatto peggio di Mirabelli. Poco da dire...


----------



## markjordan (21 Settembre 2019)

Rodriguez,biglia e piatek in tribuna , tartarughe
assolutamente
dentro i nuovi


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma disastrosa di che? E' entrato sull'1-0. Mezzo giocatore da campionato brasiliano, pompato dai media e dai tifosi nostalgici di Kaka. Spero non metta mai piu piede in campo.



esattamente. questo si chiamasse pacchetto e fosse di Cisliano, lo insulteremmo tutti.
Cristo santo, non fa NULLA, ma NULLA. e lo si difende e coccola manco fosse shevchenko.
Ma qualcuno ha idea che uno forte la differenza la fa da subito e sempre.
Ma avete mai visto giocatori davvero forti? incomincio a pensare di no.
Ripeto cosa già detta, Sensi è 10 volte più forte di paquetà.
Vendiamolo in inghilterra prima che si svaluti, tra 4 anni giocherà in francia, poi in cina a 27 anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Non ero ottimista ma non credevo potessimo giocare cosi male.
Errori tecnici in uscita in serie, poca personalità, attacco nullo.
E premetto che l'inter non mi ha impressionato nemmeno un pò.
Bisogna avere il coraggio di fare scelte forti e rivoltare questo milan come un calzino. 
3-4 devono uscire dall'11 e vedere mai più il campo.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2019)

Piatek e Paquetá si sono normalizzati all’ambiente che hanno trovato. Andrà sempre così con tutti i giovani non affermati che arriveranno.
La base nelle big come il Milan parte sempre e solo dai giocatori affermati.


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh certo, Paquetà entrato in una situazione disastrosa avrebbe dovuto fare la differenza eh? Mi sa che a calcio non hai mai giocato.



Non so che dire.....io ho visto in prestazione penosa. Sbaglia troppo. Ha certamente dei piedi miglioro de turco ma non basta...non sa stare in campo. Calha copre meglio il campo.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Vabbè, su. C'è la task force anti razzismo. Sorridete.


----------



## King of the North (21 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Piatek e Paquetá si sono normalizzati all’ambiente che hanno trovato. Andrà sempre così con tutti i giovani non affermati che arriveranno.
> La base nelle big come il Milan parte sempre e solo dai giocatori affermati.



Un campione trascina i mediocri, non il contrario. Oggi Leao ha mostrato più personalità, oltre alla tecnica, rispetto ai suoi compagni. Theo è entrato con un piglio diverso. Sono comunque fiducioso per la stagione. Leao e Theo sono certo saranno titolari dalla prossima. Sperando venga panchinato Biglia per Bennacer.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (21 Settembre 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo... vedrei bene Giunti per continuare la serie.


Dimentichi Inzaghi...che non stato roba da poco eh!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, su. C'è la task force anti razzismo. Sorridete.



E i milioni di tweet ufficiali al giorno sul calcio femminile.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Settembre 2019)

Fosse finita 4 o 5 a 0, non ci sarebbe stato niente da dire. Siamo la squadra più inoffensiva del pianeta.
Suso i 90° minuti probabilmente li deve fare per contratto, Biglia e Ricardo Rodriguez grandissimi come sempre, decisamente più forti di Bennacer ed Hernandez, che oltretutto devono ancora carpire i segreti dei mitologici schemi di Giampaolo.
Nota in chiusura: si conferma ancora una volta vincente la politica anti-30enni di Elliot e Gadzidis. Effettivamente un giocatore come Godin a parametro zero fa proprio schifo, vuoi mettere con un giovane dal futuro assicurato come Duarte? E pensare che buona parte dei milanisti a luglio avrebbe schifato pure Modric...


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Un campione trascina i mediocri, non il contrario. Oggi Leao ha mostrato più personalità, oltre alla tecnica, rispetto ai suoi compagni. Theo è entrato con un piglio diverso. Sono comunque fiducioso per la stagione. Leao e Theo sono certo saranno titolari dalla prossima. Sperando venga panchinato Biglia per Bennacer.



Mi sa che devi sperare che Biglia si infortuni per vedere Bennacer... mi sale il sangue al cervello vedere un giocatore come Bennacer in panchina.


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2019)

Dove sono i 2 conigli? parleranno a fine partita o si andranno al solito a nascondere?


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E i milioni di tweet ufficiali al giorno sul calcio femminile.



Per questi qui il calcio femminiello ormai è più importante dell'AC Milan. Quello vero.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con Leao Rebic esterni puoi fare male in velocità ma nello stretto penso che non salti mai l'avversario.
> Il 4231 non va bene perché non abbiamo più Bakayoko. Biglia Kessie in mezzo mi sembra un centrocampo orrendo. Non cambia nulla se ci metti Bennacer. Kessie ha solo il fisico e la corsa. Se lo blocchi tatticamente a fare il mediano allora e pure meglio avere tutt'altra gente.
> Il 4312 fa schifo a prescindere. E un modulo sterile.
> Siamo nel 2019.
> ...



La pensiamo diversamente.
Rispetto il tuo parere ma io credo suso condizioni pesantemente tutto .
I moduli lasciali perdere, sono solo numeri.
Sono le qualità dei singoli a fare il ruolo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Settembre 2019)

Questa partita assolve in parte la dirigenza, visti che a mio modo di vedere i nuovi sono quelli che hanno fatto meno peggio. Con un po' di coraggio in piú potevi mettere almeno Hernandez e Bennacer. Leao buonissimo esordio.

Ma manca tutto il resto.


----------



## David Drills (21 Settembre 2019)

Comunque il vero cancro del Milan è Biglia, o meglio il regista. Già l'anno scorso mettendo Bakayoko si era vista una squadra completamente diversa. Biglia deve sparire, farsi un crociato, un tibia e perone, non lo so. Ci pensi chi di voi è a Milano. Ma si deve togliere dalle palle.


----------



## uoteghein (21 Settembre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Questa partita assolve in parte la dirigenza,



la dirigenza ci ha portato giampaolo.
mentre ancelotti, conte, sarri allenano altre squadre.


----------



## 1972 (21 Settembre 2019)

domani si torna lato destro della classifica, meritatamente direi. dopo toro e fiorentina lato destro in basso.........


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Settembre 2019)

E il rispetto del fpf con l'accordone UEFA che ci farà rinascere. Bleah...


----------



## Milo (21 Settembre 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè veramente secondo te Paqueta ha giocato meglio di Chala?




Ma lo sai il turco che ruolo aveva? Pensi sia in grado di farlo??

E comunque sono ugualmente insufficienti eh


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Settembre 2019)

L'unica cosa che mi viene da dire è "come volevasi dimostrare",purtroppo...L'unica nota positiva è che i nuovi sembrano i meno peggio,ma se non gli viene dato il giusto spazio la vedo dura.Insomma,cambiano dirigenti,allenatori,giocatori,ma il nostro gioco è sempre lo stesso,cioè inesistente.Da anni e anni a guardare la squadra giocare viene da piangere,finirà mai questo scempio?


----------



## RojoNero (21 Settembre 2019)

non voglio dire nulla sulla partita si è vista la differenza... voglio solo dire alla società che con i soli giovani non vai da nessuna parte! avete visto Godin... p.s Leao titolare!


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2019)

oltre al solito goal fortunoso dell'inter,penso che la differenza si veda dal colpo di testa di Lukaku del secondo goal e quello di Piatek a fine primo tempo.
due ottimi cross ed il goal del belga era pure più difficile senza guardare la porta,invece il polacco ha avuto tutto il tempo di mirare
in queste partite non hai molte occasioni e devi sfruttarle,poi sul 2-0 conte ha presentato un 5-4-1 che neanche il brescia al ritorno in serie a.
l'inter è sembrata un po' la nazionale italiana di conte determinata e possesso lasciato agli altri.


----------



## ilcondompelato (21 Settembre 2019)

Conti e Dario Bandiera mai più in formazione.
Mai vista tanta mediocrità sulle fasce.
Dove Azzo andiamo con questi?


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2019)

Loro sono più forti e solidi, sono molto avanti rispetto a noi (non sono fenomeni). Detto questo noi schieravamo gente che non dovrebbe vedere il campo. Theo è clamorosamente più forte di Rodriguez, ed è un giocatore che nel nostro campionato può fare la differenza, potenzialmente un vero crack. Biglia sempre peggio, indisponente, non credo possa essere preferito a Bennacer. Paqueta avrà anche i suoi limiti ma per me è nettamente superiore al turco.
Dopo questa partita sono un po' più ottimista a patto che certa gente non veda il campo neanche col binocolo, in campo deve andare gente che ha voglia e coraggio e non chi va a fare il compitino ed è appagato dallo stipendio che prende. Donbarumma 7.5, Conti 6.5, Romagnoli 6, Musacchio 6, Rodriguez 4.5, Kessie 6, Biglia 3, Chakanoglu 5, Leao 6.5, Suso 6, Piatek 5. Theo 7, Paqueta 6, Rebic 6. Giampy tieni certa gente lontano dal campo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Settembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma disastrosa di che? E' entrato sull'1-0. Mezzo giocatore da campionato brasiliano, pompato dai media e dai tifosi nostalgici di Kaka. Spero non metta mai piu piede in campo.


È entrato in una situazione disastrosa invece, non per il punteggio, ma per l’inerzia della partita che era totalmente favorevole ai nerazzurri. 
Il resto sono tue valutazioni opinabili che non condivido affatto, soprattutto il voler paragonare Paquetà a Kakà: sono due giocatori completamente diversi, il confronto è impensabile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Un pallone messogli sulla testa a portiere battuto e un tiro normalissimo che per sua fortuna è finito sulla mano del difensore. Se questo è il nostro metro di giudizio allora capisco perchè siamo finiti nella mediocrità



alias 6 punti se no stavamo ancora a 0 pensa te... questo si che era ancora + mediocre 
diamo a cesare quelle che è di cesare.. 
oppure possiamo discutere sul "è il goal che insegue Inzaghi non il contrario LOL"


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, ma certo, Paquetà è scarso. Lo facciamo entrare a squadra già in bambola, e ci aspettiamo che ce la rivolti. Geniale.



rispetto a calhanoglu solito upgrade. ma mandiamolo via. l'ha portato leonardo!! che schifo!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> C’e da dire che anche oggi meglio il turco di Paqueta.



ma su quale pianeta?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Trovo insopportabili commenti del tipo: “esonero”. Non è certo esonerandolo che risolviamo i problemi. Detto questo preferisco guardare sempre le note positive e a mio avviso le note positive sono:
> - Leao deve chiaramente giocare titolare
> - Theo deve sempre giocare titolare e Rodriguez non vedere mai più il campo
> - Biglia come Rodriguez
> ...



no li risolvi col palleggio e la fidelizzazione. l'importante è crederci che questi combinino qualcosa.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Settembre 2019)

Io ragazzi sono veramente sconfortato, non ricordo un derby in cui sotto 1 a 0 non abbiamo reagito minimamente come stasera. Esattamente al 2 a 0 ho staccato tutto e sono uscito con la ragazza. Uniche note positive che mi fanno sperare sono Leao e il buon Theo che nell'unica azione sua che ho visto ha fatto meglio di Ritardo Rodriguez in 70 minuti.

Gigio 7 Grande parata sulla rovesciata 
Conti 5.5 il piedino per i cross lo ha mostrato, ma ogni volta che in difesa c'è lui nei paraggi mi viene l'ansia. 
Musacchio 6 stranamente ordinato
Romagnoli 5.5 un po' sottotono
Rodriguez 4 pietoso, non ne azzecca una, davvero. Ah forse ha guadagnato una rimessa laterale 
Kessie 5 almeno ci prova ma brutta prova 
Biglia 5 farà le geometrie e quello che volete ma l'emblema è stato quel retropassaggio con 30 metri di campo davanti. Se perde palla e non si prende mai una responsabilità perché non far giocare Bennacer? 
Calhanoglu 4 Bisogna dargli atto che ci ha portato lui 6 punti ma oggi è tornato agli standard di schifo di sempre, perché deve sempre giocare? (Paqueta 5.5 gioca male ma almeno guarda verso la porta) 
Suso 4 Stronca ogni singolo contropiede toccando la palla 73 volte. 
Piatek 4 non gli arrivano palloni, sbaglia le sponde, male. 
Leao 7 Senza iniziare a incensarlo come futuro chissà chi, stasera unica nota positiva e unico a dribblare un avversario.

Mi spiace non aver visto Rebic e Hernandez o gli ultimi minuti di Paqueta ma per la prima volta in vita ero davvero disgustato dall'atteggiamento della squadra. Pur essendo sotto nel mio punteggio NESSUNO si prendeva una responsabilità di fare qualcosa in più oltre al compitino. Fuori sugo Rodriguez Biglia e il turco e forse con l'attacco nuovo qualcosa cambia


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Castillejo, Paqueta, Piatek, Caldara, Higuain. Direi un mercato azzeccatissimo. Leonardo ha fatto peggio di Mirabelli. Poco da dire...



Hai dimenticato l'irreprensibile Laxalt


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2019)

E vai di vedovanza cinefake. Meno male che c'abbiamo la baseh.


----------



## Goro (22 Settembre 2019)

Sconfitta annunciata, chiunque segua questa squadra come noi non poteva credere in queste mozzarelle. A questi tremano le gambe già solo per lo stadio, figuriamoci per gli avversari.


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Delusissimo.. ci è andata bene su qualche episodio all'inizio poi si era rimessa in carreggiata un pareggio con gol ci stava al riposo. Poi il gol fortunoso ha tagliato le gambe. Sui singoli 
Donnarumma 7
Conti 6
Musacchio 6.5
Romagnoli 6
Rodriguez 4,5 / Hernandez 6.5
Kessie 6
Biglia 5
Calhanoglu 6 / Paqueta 5.5
Suso 5.5
Piatek 5
Leao 7 / Rebic 6.5


----------



## King of the North (22 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato l'irreprensibile Laxalt



Pensa un po’.......la mia testa ha tentato di rimuoverlo. Leonardo osceno


----------



## Konrad (22 Settembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> alias 6 punti se no stavamo ancora a 0 pensa te... questo si che era ancora + mediocre
> diamo a cesare quelle che è di cesare..
> oppure possiamo discutere sul "è il goal che insegue Inzaghi non il contrario LOL"



Ma ragazzi...tenetevi pure il vostro Calhanoglu e i suoi "numeri" da 6° - 8° posto...ormai il passaggio al lato oscuro della Fiorentina e della Sampdoria è completo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi...tenetevi pure il vostro Calhanoglu e i suoi "numeri" da 6° - 8° posto...ormai il passaggio al lato oscuro della Fiorentina e della Sampdoria è completo.



8o posto?

qua qualcuno non ce la fa a capire o ha la memoria corta. questo non sa proprio giocare a calcio.
appena la tensione sale un pochino si squaglia. non c'è con la testa.

farebbe fatica a giocare per la retrocessione.


----------

